# DVC moving to II effective Jan 1 2022 [MERGED]



## ljmiii

DVC moving to II effective Jan 1 2022 - just got the email


----------



## rickandcindy23

Dear Member,

At Disney Vacation Club, we know how much you enjoy exploring destinations and experiences beyond your Home Resorts. Our team is dedicated to helping you create unforgettable vacation memories around the world. That’s why we’re thrilled to name Interval International as our exclusive new exchange provider for traditional exchanges, effective Jan. 1, 2022.

This new relationship will offer you a broad range of resort experiences, providing flexible and diverse opportunities in amazing locations across Europe, Asia, South America, Australia, as well as destinations closer to home including the United States, Mexico and the Caribbean.

Through Interval International, you will have access to thousands of resorts including a specially curated portfolio of high-quality properties selected especially for Members. This expanded portfolio includes well-known resorts offered by Marriott, Sheraton, Hyatt and Westin, to name a few.

In the meantime, you can continue to book nightly and weekly exchanges in the traditional exchanges through our current program until Dec. 31, 2021. Additionally, any confirmed reservations or points that have been deposited to RCI will be honored through 2023. If you have confirmed exchanges with RCI, deposited points with RCI or made a booking with RCI using cash, you can always review your activity on the Member website.

We’re excited to continue to provide you and your family with a whole new world of vacation possibilities!

All the best,




William C. “Bill” Diercksen
Senior Vice President & General Manager
Disney Vacation Club and Aulani


----------



## rickandcindy23

ljmiii said:


> DVC moving to II effective Jan 1 2022 - just got the email


I was just going to post that when I saw your post.  

Unbelievable, and actually incredibly good news.  I have been moving slowly away from RCI, anyway.


----------



## elaine

yikes! that's not much notice! Has it been about 10 years of RCI? And, that's why we tell newbies, "don't buy something just to trade into DVC via RCI." I was just thinking, "do we really "need" our AKV contract when we can easily (and more cheaply) trade in via RCI?" RCI was a good deal while it lasted. I got 7 trades over 10 years.


----------



## TheHolleys87

I'm happy about it too.  I think the Marriott and other II resorts are generally nicer than the RCI resorts.  I'm looking forward to seeing the directory of resorts we can use our points for (e.g., I'll be surprised if we can book Marriott Ko Olina with DVC points) and how many points it costs to exchange.


----------



## rickandcindy23

elaine said:


> yikes! that's not much notice! Has it been about 10 years of RCI? And, that's why we tell newbies, "don't buy something just to trade into DVC via RCI." I was just thinking, "do we really "need" our AKV contract when we can easily (and more cheaply) trade in via RCI?"


OH MY GOODNESS, yes!  That person just asked, and I was telling her about Grand Palms for weeks in RCI, and she was looking at RCI Points to buy.  We need to warn her about this.


----------



## Pro

My only other timeshare after DVC is with RCI.  As a DVC member will I have access to last minute availability in II such as "Last Call Vacations" in RCI?


----------



## rickandcindy23

TheHolleys87 said:


> I'm happy about it too.  I think the Marriott and other II resorts are generally nicer than the RCI resorts.  I'm looking forward to seeing the directory of resorts we can use our points for (e.g., I'll be surprised if we can book Marriott Ko Olina with DVC points) and how many points it costs to exchange.


Trading in is a whole new ballgame with II.  I am super excited about this but only for getting exchanges.  I don't see us ever depositing DVC points to II.  But wow, what a great change.  I have great traders for II.


----------



## TheHolleys87

elaine said:


> yikes! that's not much notice! Has it been about 10 years of RCI? And, that's why we tell newbies, "don't buy something just to trade into DVC via RCI." I was just thinking, "do we really "need" our AKV contract when we can easily (and more cheaply) trade in via RCI?" RCI was a good deal while it lasted. I got 7 trades over 10 years.





rickandcindy23 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, yes!  That person just asked, and I was telling her about Grand Palms for weeks in RCI, and she was looking at RCI Points to buy.  We need to warn her about this.


OMG, that's right.  Every now and then a side mention has been made that DVC might switch back to RCI, but I don't think anyone thought it would happen so quickly and with such short notice.


----------



## needvaca

Yippee!!!  This is the best timeshare news for me in years!  I’ve been debating buying an RCI trader, but had no use for it other than DVC. II works so much better for me. 
I am thrilled!


----------



## rickandcindy23

II still doesn't have the resort codes listed in their directory.  I have been trying to remember them to see if they are using the same ones.  I need late April-early May.  Super happy with this news.  I got 4/17 already.


----------



## presley

Super happy about this and was just checking in to post it if it wasn't already posted. Makes me love my DVC much more.


----------



## GrayFal

ljmiii said:


> DVC moving to II effective Jan 1 2022 - just got the email


Hallelujah


----------



## frank808

I a very happy!! Being so invested in II it is GREAT NEWS!!  I hate the private agreement that Wyndham had with RCI exchanges.  Wydham got private inventory at Aulani that only went to Wyndham points owners.  Figure us HGVC and Wyndham owners would get same access to DVC inventory.  Since Wyndham owns RCI it is a little funny that DVC Aulani exchanges went to Wyndham owners privately?  Like the fox guarding the hen house.


----------



## needvaca

rickandcindy23 said:


> II still doesn't have the resort codes listed in their directory.  I have been trying to remember them to see if they are using the same ones.  I need late April-early May.  Super happy with this news.  I got 4/17 already.


Do you happen to recall in II if you could trade a summer Sheraton Broadway Plantation 2BR for a DVC 1BR?  I know in RCI, SBP didn’t give me enough TPUs. (So many acronyms)
Thanks


----------



## TheHolleys87

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't see us ever depositing DVC points to II.


A couple of months ago I might have said the same.  Now I'm not so sure.  It would certainly open up some additional resorts for us - our other TS trades in RCI.


----------



## amycurl

IT'S THE MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF THE YEAR.....
I've been in timeshares long enough that we got a Disney trade to HHI through II....I can't wait!


----------



## elaine

needvaca--In II you need to have enough "power" to pull something, using a somewhat non-transparent system As I recall, quality of digs weighed more than location and supply/demand sometimes.


----------



## amycurl

I just deposited my 2022 week in II....I wonder how soon I can put in my OGS for any Disney resort, LOL?


----------



## heathpack

What a great Christmas present!


----------



## bladiator

Oof.  This news hurts.  At least on the bright side I'll be forced to try out the other fine vacation resorts in the Orlando area -- I never would have when I could get DVC.


----------



## travelhacker

Pro said:


> My only other timeshare after DVC is with RCI.  As a DVC member will I have access to last minute availability in II such as "Last Call Vacations" in RCI?


Yes, you will have access to a lot of "Getaway" inventory. It is great inventory. 

Does Disney block their members from trading back into non-dvc Orlando resorts?


----------



## rickandcindy23

needvaca said:


> Do you happen to recall in II if you could trade a summer Sheraton Broadway Plantation 2BR for a DVC 1BR?  I know in RCI, SBP didn’t give me enough TPUs. (So many acronyms)
> Thanks


Yes, that would be an easy trade.  I also had great success with my Foxrun weeks.  I think I will move my remaining Foxrun back to II from RCI now.


----------



## elaine

bladiator said:


> Oof. This news hurts. At least on the bright side I'll be forced to try out the other fine vacation resorts in the Orlando area -- I never would have when I could get DVC.


And there are plenty! All Orlando HGVC and a few Marriotts trade via RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23

The codes used to be OKW, SSR, WLV, and I am trying to remember the others.  I think AKL was also one. 

I am so happy to have Marriott and Vistana to use for Disney.


----------



## pedro47

This is an early Christmas gift from II.


----------



## mdurette

Oh yeah!!!!
Best timeshare news I have heard in a long time!


----------



## dioxide45

travelhacker said:


> Yes, you will have access to a lot of "Getaway" inventory. It is great inventory.
> 
> Does Disney block their members from trading back into non-dvc Orlando resorts?


I don't think so, but DVC usually blocks other Orlando resorts from trading into DVC in Orlando. I am not sure why a DVC owner would want to trade their DVC points into a non DVC resort in Orlando though.

I guess a bigger question is though, what will this do to have a whole bunch of new members competing for getaway and AC inventory when DVC certainly won't be contributing much if any inventory that will make it to Getaways?


----------



## Angel1123

So II will be new for me. I own points through Wyndham and deposit into RCI currently. So when I see great weeks posted on the sightings/distressed threads, ie Marriott Newport Villas, are those normally exchanges or getaways? I’m anxious to get to learn a new system!


----------



## TheHolleys87

elaine said:


> a few Marriotts trade via RCI.


I didn't know that!  Which ones?


----------



## got4boys

travelhacker said:


> Yes, you will have access to a lot of "Getaway" inventory. It is great inventory.
> 
> Does Disney block their members from trading back into non-dvc Orlando resorts?



Yes, they did in the past. You could not trade into DVC in Interval International if you owned a property in Orlando. For example, if you owned Marriott Grand Vista, it would block you from trading into a DVC property.


----------



## elaine

TheHolleys87 said:


> I didn't know that! Which ones?


I think the Palms and Cypress Harbour--though there are very few deposits. I've gotten a Palms before. But, HGVC are very nice. That'd be my non-DVC go to. DH is not liking the "new normal" as of Jan 1! Our "kids" are in their 20s. I told him we'd need offsite anyway as we can't continue to squeeze into a 1BR DVC! And, unless I get a AKV value 2BR with DVC points, we're not using DVC points for a 2 BR when offsite is 1/4 of the price!


----------



## rickandcindy23

TheHolleys87 said:


> I didn't know that!  Which ones?


Cypress Harbour shows up as that and not as Marriott's Cypress Harbour.  Royal Palms, Sabal Palms, Imperial Palms (rare to see anything in RCI, but you can enter a search).  Also, they don't show up as Gold Crown.  They are tough to spot. I have seen some in Hilton Head as well, the older ones.


----------



## TheHolleys87

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure why a DVC owner would want to trade their DVC points into a non DVC resort in Orlando though.


A lot of DVC owners who deposited points to RCI as a desperate move to save points they would have lost from COVID asked whether they could trade back in to DVC and were very disappointed to learn that they couldn't even use those points in Orlando.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Angel1123 said:


> So II will be new for me. I own points through Wyndham and deposit into RCI currently. So when I see great weeks posted on the sightings/distressed threads, ie Marriott Newport Villas, are those normally exchanges or getaways? I’m anxious to get to learn a new system!


I don't think Wyndham will let you deposit to II, unless you own the few that are also II.  Wish I could use II with Wyndham points.  I would definitely do that.


----------



## travelhacker

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think so, but DVC usually blocks other Orlando resorts from trading into DVC in Orlando. I am not sure why a DVC owner would want to trade their DVC points into a non DVC resort in Orlando though.
> 
> I guess a bigger question is though, what will this do to have a whole bunch of new members competing for getaway and AC inventory when DVC certainly won't be contributing much if any inventory that will make it to Getaways?


This was my concern. I have REALLY enjoyed paying for getaways in Orlando, and to suddenly have competition from 220,000 rabid Disney fans could alter the dynamics of that greatly.


----------



## bnoble

needvaca said:


> Do you happen to recall in II if you could trade a summer Sheraton Broadway Plantation 2BR for a DVC 1BR?


A lot has changed in II since DVC was last there. But back in the day I was able to get DVC exchanges with an unbranded summer Wisconsin week. So I'm guessing summer SBP will have more than enough trade power.



dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure why a DVC owner would want to trade their DVC points into a non DVC resort in Orlando though.


They wouldn't, but a few might want to book one of the getaways to extend a DVC stay in the area.



travelhacker said:


> I have REALLY enjoyed paying for getaways in Orlando, and to suddenly have competition from 220,000 rabid Disney fans could alter the dynamics of that greatly.


I don't think it's going to be that big of a deal. Most DVC owners wouldn't dream of setting foot outside The Bubble. They'd rather eat glass shards.


----------



## TheHolleys87

travelhacker said:


> This was my concern. I have REALLY enjoyed paying for getaways in Orlando, and to suddenly have competition from 220,000 rabid Disney fans could alter the dynamics of that greatly.


If DVC restrictions are the same as they were with RCI, DVC points deposited to II won't be able to be used for II resorts within about 30 miles of WDW.  I don't know about the cash getaways - I never looked at what was available through the DVC RCI portal, but I wouldn't be surprised if DVC members didn't see anything in Orlando.  I'm waiting eagerly for the full information.


----------



## Janann

The huge unknown right now is the number of DVC points that will be needed to trade into II.  The DVC points requirement with RCI was rarely a good value.  The only one that I remember as a good value was DVC --> RCI for the Manhattan Club in New York.

I'm bummed that I will no longer have the option to use my HGVC points to trade into DVC.  My DVC points were my first option, but sometimes RCI had better availability for a 7 night stay than a direct booking with DVC.

On the upside, there is a chance that I'll find something valuable with II.  I have never traded with II before, so there are bound to be a few resorts that I really want to visit.


----------



## marsh0013

I have to learn about II as well. I’ve always deposited my week into RCI and have gotten 32-34 TPU. DVC weeks have usually been around 45 TPU so we’ve normally combined 2 years and been able to get DVC at least 2 out of every 3 years. Gotten lucky with some lower TPUs along the way and last minute bargains that stretched us further. 

My week is prime summer in a 1-bedroom at Country Club Villas in Myrtle Beach area. Shows as “highest relative demand” on the II demand chart. But I don’t know what that actually means. If that’s not enough on its own to trade for DVC, does II let you combine weeks? I have lots of learning to do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelhacker

Janann said:


> The huge unknown right now is the number of DVC points that will be needed to trade into II.  The DVC points requirement with RCI was rarely a good value.  The only one that I remember as a good value was DVC --> RCI for the Manhattan Club in New York.
> 
> I'm bummed that I will no longer have the option to use my HGVC points to trade into DVC.  My DVC points were my first option, but sometimes RCI had better availability for a 7 night stay than a direct booking with DVC.
> 
> On the upside, there is a chance that I'll find something valuable with II.  I have never traded with II before, so there are bound to be a few resorts that I really want to visit.


I think in most cases you are better off renting your DVC points, and booking with cash to wherever you want to stay.

However, I do think that II is a much more appealing option to DVC members than RCI.


----------



## bnoble

Janann said:


> The huge unknown right now is the number of DVC points that will be needed to trade into II.


If memory serves, the point charts didn't change with the move to RCI. I'd expect them to stay the same going back.


----------



## pedro47

TheHolleys87 said:


> I didn't know that!  Which ones?


 Monarch at Sea Pines for one


----------



## JulieAB

Ugh, I'm sad!  I love the transparency of RCI.  You knew exactly if your week could catch DVC or how many weeks you needed to combine.  With II's system priorities it seems like all the average Joes are out of luck trying to trade in now.


----------



## bnoble

TheHolleys87 said:


> I didn't know that! Which ones?



There are a handful. None of them use the word "Marriott" anywhere in the resort description, but there is a link to vacationclub.com or its equivalent. I don't think you can search on it though.


----------



## GrayFal

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, that would be an easy trade.  I also had great success with my Foxrun weeks.  I think I will move my remaining Foxrun back to II from RCI now.


It will be interesting to see if Foxrun has the quality to pull DVC.  I know it used to. If not, you have Willow Ridge and provably summer SBP.


----------



## rickandcindy23

GrayFal said:


> It will be interesting to see if Foxrun has the quality to pull DVC.  I know it used to. If not, you have Willow Ridge and provably summer SBP.


I do have my Sheraton Broadway weeks, those 1 bedrooms will probably pull the one bedrooms in Disney.  Our daughter would love to get 2 bedrooms for her family.  I may pay 2023 fees and deposit some SBP into II.  I am out of deposits right now.


----------



## escanoe

Will this take the 2BR DVC units out of the Registry Collection, which is owned by RCI. Where will they go?


----------



## GrayFal

rickandcindy23 said:


> I do have my Sheraton Broadway weeks, those 1 bedrooms will probably pull the one bedrooms in Disney.  Our daughter would love to get 2 bedrooms for her family.  I may pay 2023 fees and deposit some SBP into II.  I am out of deposits right now.


It will be interesting to see if there are two bedrooms or will they continue the 1BR trend.


----------



## JulieAB

I have Lifetime in Hawaii which is a great trader in RCI.  Any thoughts in II? I wasn't attached to my RCI account for anything besides DVC really, though I did get tons of great trades with my high TPU weeks!  I have a glut of points though, so I'm willing to try depositing my 2022 week in II.


----------



## Mowogo

As somebody that used RCI to exchange into Saratoga Springs, I am sad but I also understand that the value proposition I was getting was one that was simply too good to last.  The RCI units I have are traders and when you use a unit for trading you can never expect to get anything specific and instead search to find a good home that lets you save your money for improving your experience elsewhere.


----------



## escanoe

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, that would be an easy trade.  I also had great success with my Foxrun weeks.  I think I will move my remaining Foxrun back to II from RCI now.



We will see. I hope you are right, but this was over a decade ago. In just my 3 years of timesharing, there has been considerable point inflation for DVC within RCI. At 85,000 and 65,000 in RCI Points for many DVC trades, that is more points than many gold crown 2BR RCI units will get you.


----------



## Mowogo

JulieAB said:


> I have Lifetime in Hawaii which is a great trader in RCI.  Any thoughts in II? I wasn't attached to my RCI account for anything besides DVC really, though I did get tons of great trades with my high TPU weeks!  I have a glut of points though, so I'm willing to try depositing my 2022 week in II.


Sheraton Desert Oasis is a popular one if you want a good Voluntary resale with some minor Marriott brand preference, or for pure trader Vacation Village at Williamsburg and The Colonies at Williamsburg (Vacation Village resorts that trade in II) provide some significant savings in maintenance fees and can be had for free with seller paying transfer fees.


----------



## alwysonvac

Wow, it’s been 10+ years since the December 2008 announcement about the move from II to RCI (link).

This is wonderful news! I hope we see a selection of DVC resorts and unit sizes.


----------



## bizaro86

Mowogo said:


> Sheraton Desert Oasis is a popular one if you want a good Voluntary resale with some minor Marriott brand preference, or for pure trader Vacation Village at Williamsburg and The Colonies at Williamsburg (Vacation Village resorts that trade in II) provide some significant savings in maintenance fees and can be had for free with seller paying transfer fees.



Thats probably good advise (and in general I like my SDO) but I'd be very careful about buying anything in II for this. Until we get a sense for how many deposits and what II is doing with them you'd hate to make long term commitments.

Who knows - maybe II will pull a Wyndham and only match DVC to their elite DC points owners. Or maybe they'll only give them to 3br deposits, or who knows what else.


----------



## escanoe

dioxide45 said:


> I guess a bigger question is though, what will this do to have a whole bunch of new members competing for getaway and AC inventory when DVC certainly won't be contributing much if any inventory that will make it to Getaways?



Not like there is a bunch of slack inventory for AC use now in II.

Guess those of us that have access to RCI Last Call and Getaways may see the impact of the DVC customers buying from RCI?


----------



## rickandcindy23

I have been considering Marriott's DC anyway, so this is another good reason to go full steam ahead with Marriott.  Rick will be happy because he didn't like the RCI exchange game, and he is definitely sick of Wyndham.  We enjoy Marriott quality and are considering Mandatory Options with WKV as well.


----------



## Mowogo

bizaro86 said:


> Thats probably good advise (and in general I like my SDO) but I'd be very careful about buying anything in II for this. Until we get a sense for how many deposits and what II is doing with them you'd hate to make long term commitments.
> 
> Who knows - maybe II will pull a Wyndham and only match DVC to their elite DC points owners. Or maybe they'll only give them to 3br deposits, or who knows what else.


Buying a timeshare with a specific exchange planned is never a good idea.  The very nature of exchanges means you have to be flexible and not expect anything more than getting to vacation somewhere different than you own.  It may not be your preferred resort, location, or time, but that is the cost of exchanging out of your home resort/system.  And if demand is high, trading power will adjust and make ones purchased after the initial inventory load not have enough trading power after a year or two.


----------



## geist1223

No. No. No. Oh no. Why can't they be with both?


----------



## SueDonJ

As I understand it, during recent years any exchanges via RCI into DVC resorts required a fee (in addition to any regular RCI exchange fees) and the inventory was mostly limited to 1BR units at only a few DVC resorts - is that correct? If so, and if that continues with DVC's re-affiliation with II, there's no way I'm exchanging my high-demand 2BR and 3BR Marriott Weeks for DVC (and I'm saying that as someone who was extremely sad when DVC left II and went to RCI years ago.)


----------



## TheHolleys87

SueDonJ said:


> As I understand it, during recent years any exchanges via RCI into DVC resorts required a fee (in addition to any regular RCI exchange fees) and the inventory was mostly limited to 1BR units at only a few DVC resorts - is that correct? If so, and if that continues with DVC's re-affiliation with II, there's no way I'm exchanging my high-demand 2BR and 3BR Marriott Weeks for DVC (and I'm saying that as someone who was extremely sad when DVC left II and went to RCI years ago.)


Yes, that's right, other than a few months in 2020 when the resorts had just reopened and were essentially empty, DVC availability in RCI has been mostly SSR, OKW and occasional AKV 1 BR.  So it will be interesting to see what DVC gives to II and what it costs II owners to book those units.


----------



## SueDonJ

elaine said:


> And there are plenty! All Orlando HGVC and a few Marriotts trade via RCI.





TheHolleys87 said:


> I didn't know that!  Which ones?



The Marriott-branded resorts that exchange with both RCI and II are:

StreamSide: Birch, Douglas (not Evergreen) - Vail, CO [The Aspen & Cedar co-located buildings are no longer managed by Marriott.]
Cypress Harbour - Orlando, FL
Desert Springs Villas I (not Desert Springs Villas II) - Palm Desert, CA
Harbour Club - Hilton Head Island, SC
Heritage Club - Hilton Head Island, SC
Monarch - Hilton Head Island, SC
Royal Palms - Orlando, FL
Sabal Palms - Orlando, FL
Sunset Pointe - Hilton Head Island, SC
(These are the resorts that were in the Marriott portfolio in the early days when Marriott Vacation Club was affiliated with RCI. When MVC switched its corporate affiliation to II, these resorts became dual-affiliated and owners were given the option to select which exchange company they want to use for each of their exchanges.)


----------



## mdurette

Pro said:


> My only other timeshare after DVC is with RCI.  As a DVC member will I have access to last minute availability in II such as "Last Call Vacations" in RCI?



I would assume you would have access.  In II, they are called Getaways.    just and FYI, non refundable once purchased, but some decent deals.


----------



## mdurette

amycurl said:


> IT'S THE MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF THE YEAR.....
> I've been in timeshares long enough that we got a Disney trade to HHI through II....I can't wait!



I had a couple exchanges to Vero and even used ACs back in the day to get into SSR.    Doubt either of these will happen again, but they are nice memories!


----------



## bnoble

I confirmed a May 1BR at OKW via an AC. Those were the days!


----------



## mdurette

bladiator said:


> Oof.  This news hurts.  At least on the bright side I'll be forced to try out the other fine vacation resorts in the Orlando area -- I never would have when I could get DVC.



When DVC left II years ago, I was forced to venture into the world of Orlando Marriotts.    IMO, every Marriott we have been too has been nicer and bigger than DVC units.   AND you can get them for a steal during some seasons for getaways.    Don't get my wrong, there is a convieance of DVC....but for a trip to general Orlando area, the Marriotts are a win!


----------



## dioxide45

Didn't DVC curate the list of available resorts when they were previously affiliated with II? Meaning, DVC members couldn't just exchange into any old place. It had to be an approved resort. I think they also did that with RCI for a period of time but then ended that. I would expect they can trade for anything and will perhaps have a TDI/room size chart like many of the other point based systems (DC, Westin/Sheraton Flex) use to determine how they will trade DVC points in II.

In the end though, an II exchange for a DVC member is not a good move. They would be far better to rent their DVC points out and use the cash to book something else. Most certainly this would be the case with Orlando getaways.


----------



## dioxide45

I wonder what kind of provisions II is having to give Disney to make this score? From what I understand, DVC left II because II didn't like the fee ($95) at the time. They now allow it with Vidanta. I don't think RCI ever had a 1 in 4 rule with DVC, but could that be something we see? Would II have gotten assurances of a minimum number of DVC deposits every year? I beleive Vistana does that with resorts that are affiliated with RCI. That is why so many Sheraton properties that are RCI affiliated show up super early in RCI.


----------



## Theiggy

Oooh exciting!!!!! I can’t wait to start watching/posting sightings on this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

Disney will still get the $190 fee, and it may even be higher with II.  That may be part of the agreement.


----------



## bizaro86

rickandcindy23 said:


> Disney will still get the $190 fee, and it may even be higher with II.  That may be part of the agreement.



Yeah, I wouldn't expect lower costs for people exchanging in to be part of II's sales pitch to win the business.


----------



## billymach4

dioxide45 said:


> In the end though, an II exchange for a DVC member is not a good move. They would be far better to rent their DVC points out and use the cash to book something else. Most certainly this would be the case with Orlando getaways.



Yes true. But only if one is adept and understands how to rent. Not all owners have the savvy to be able to rent.


----------



## rickandcindy23

bizaro86 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't expect lower costs for people exchanging in to be part of II's sales pitch to win the business.


Yes, I agree.

The good thing about II is that they will not allow advertising of II exchanges like DVC or Marriott or Westin.  II gets the notifications for new listings on the various websites, and they watch ebay closely.  There is a guy named vacationbooker on ebay that has rented hundreds of DVC units, all 7 night stays in one bedrooms, all listing the $190 fee.  RCI did not care, but II has a fraud department that does.  You can even call II and tell them you saw this listing with the DVC fee, and they investigate and end the rental.


----------



## bnoble

dioxide45 said:


> DVC left II because II didn't like the fee ($95) at the time.


They might not have liked it, but they allowed it. I remember paying it for my II exchanges.


----------



## dioxide45

billymach4 said:


> Yes true. But only if one is adept and understands how to rent. Not all owners have the savvy to be able to rent.


True, but DVC has a pretty robust rental market where the owner barely has to lift a finger and still make about $15 a point. Many broker/companies out there facilitating rentals. The DVC owners just have to know that the option exists.

Disney made this mistake with the resale market a few years ago when they put resale restrictions at Riviera. They acknowledged a resale market and possibly hurt themselves in the process. They would have been better to have just left Riviera like the rest of the resorts without restrictions.


----------



## ndang3

This is really great news. However, for those of you who think you'll able to use Hyatt, MVC, Hilton, etc...to get in to DVC....you'll be surprised...We own both Vistana and DVC and DVC is EXTREMELY hard to get in....remember there are only like 15 DVC properties. If you don't own at HHI or Grand Californian, you can forget getting in those two places through II guaranteed


----------



## dioxide45

ndang3 said:


> This is really great news. However, for those of you who think you'll able to use Hyatt, MVC, Hilton, etc...to get in to DVC....you'll be surprised...We own both Vistana and DVC and DVC is EXTREMELY hard to get in....remember there are only like 15 DVC properties. If you don't own at HHI or Grand Californian, you can forget getting in those two places through II guaranteed


I don't think many people would be looking to trade into DVC in HHI. Too many other options there. Most people would be looking to trade into DVC resorts on WDW property. It seems to happen often enough in RCI, not sure why it would be any different with II. People here seem to have their expectations straight.


----------



## Ty1on

Great news for DVC owners and II members.  Not so much for us poor RCI folk.


----------



## CPNY

travelhacker said:


> This was my concern. I have REALLY enjoyed paying for getaways in Orlando, and to suddenly have competition from 220,000 rabid Disney fans could alter the dynamics of that greatly.


Yup, they will buy getaways at Marriott’s to add onto their DVC reservations. I think this is what concerns me most. Personally, I’m ok with not staying at DVC. I have SSR coming up in Jan. While it will be great, I think I’d prefer to stay off site in a larger room at the Sheraton or Marriott resorts.


----------



## CPNY

GrayFal said:


> It will be interesting to see if there are two bedrooms or will they continue the 1BR trend.


It will be interesting to see how the inventory is released….. if it is ever released. Maybe in the beginning it may be plentiful but I suspect it will end up like HRA or WSJ. nearly impossible to trade into a DVC. I may be wrong, we shall see


----------



## ndang3

CPNY said:


> It will be interesting to see how the inventory is released….. if it is ever released. Maybe in the beginning it may be plentiful but I suspect it will end up like HRA or WSJ. nearly impossible to trade into a DVC. I may be wrong, we shall see


Agree with this. It won't be impossible but very improbable.


----------



## jdunn1

I have no experience trading into DVC via interval but I have lots of experience trading in via RCI.  I bought into the Marriott system just when DVC switched to RCI.  I was upset about DVC switching so I bought a small Worldmark contract to protect me from never being able to trade into DVC, again.  Worldmark allows you to trade in both RCI and II, equally.  Internal trade presences aside, Worldmark has trading power equal to any other timeshare, including Hyatt and Marriott.  Some may argue that Worldmark won't trade as well as a Hyatt or Marriott but in my experience this is only true when internal trade presence is factored in. 

Anyway, when DVC first aligned with RCI there were many years when you could get just about any DVC week and resort you wanted. I remember getting a match for a 2 bedroom Grand California for 4th of July week and declined the trade believe it or not.  I got several 3 bedroom DVC summer weeks into OKY and SSR.  A 3 bedroom AKV was just as easy to get but I never wanted to be that far away from the resorts or downtown Disney.  In the beginning, it was easy to get the Disney's Hawaii resort in any size but a 3 bedroom for a while.  I made all of these trades with my Worldmark points because that was all I had that traded into RCI. One summer I got a 3 bedroom SSR and a 2 bedroom Contemporary Resort week for 4th of July week.  DVC was depositing so many weeks into RCI that you could literally get any week you wanted.  Those days lasted for a few years.  There are several TUG members who can testify to how easy and reliable it was to get DVC trades when they switched to RCI.

I'm not expecting DVC to be that easy or plentiful in Interval but maybe we will have a couple good years in the beginning when trades are easier.  I do not know what happened in RCI that made Disney stop depositing 2 bedrooms or for all the resorts.  Honestly, there were several years where you could get any resort and any week you wanted in RCI.

I seem to remember DVC owners complaining about how many weeks were being deposited into RCI and that may be why DVC changed their ways. I got out of the DVC trading game right about the time when things changed.  I just figure that anything we get in II will have to be better than the way things currently are in RCI.

I would love to hear what people got via II for DVC back in the day. I can simply testify that when DVC was new in RCI and for the first five years or so, just about anything was possible in terms of a trade, even HHI weeks.  HHI was always very difficult but I know people got 3 bedrooms in the off season.  I am certain I even remember people posting about getting 3 bedroom HHI deposits in the off season through Interval.  I was researching the trading power of Marriott weeks for DVC just before DVC switched to RCI and that is how I remember learning about HHI trades in the off-season for 3 bedroom units.


----------



## dvc2012

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure why a DVC owner would want to trade their DVC points into a non DVC resort in Orlando though.



You wouldn’t for exchanges - but they even block our extra vacations and last call! Which was one of the main reasons I picked up a wyndham contract.


----------



## ocdb8r

Why do people think DVC will be any more difficult to get into when trading via II vs. RCI?  I am sure there will likely be some initial pent up demand for people who own only in II and are anxious to get into DVC after years of nothing, but I suspect over time things will be similar to how they are in RCI (not an "easy" trade by any means, but not impossible or super rare).  Reports of how things worked in II previously are largely useless; the number of DVC resorts and members has grown exponentially since 2009.  I imagine DVC will operate their deposits much like they have done in recent years in RCI (focusing on depositing SSR and OKW with the occasional AKL or other week tossed into II when it suits them).  What remains to be seen is if II creates some sort of preferential trading availability for certain non-DVC resorts (given the letter to DVC owners mentions a specially curated portfolio).  In RCI there were some preferential arrangements in place (with Welk, for example).

On another note....there were some hints this was coming (and Tuggers saw it): https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/disney-on-ii.301178/


----------



## paxsarah

jdunn1 said:


> I do not know what happened in RCI that made Disney stop depositing 2 bedrooms or for all the resorts.


Or it could have been unrelated to anything happening in RCI at all. The travel industry in general was in a very different place in 2008 through the early ‘10s than it was by the time they dropped the 2BR deposits in 2015-16.


----------



## dvc2012

CPNY said:


> Yup, they will buy getaways at Marriott’s to add onto their DVC reservations. I think this is what concerns me most.



In RCI - Orlando was region locked for DVC owners. I expect the same for II. DVC members won’t be able to book surrounding Orlando area Marriotts (a lot of which were also in RCI) - so no real change here. And that’s for points or cash bookings.


----------



## dioxide45

dvc2012 said:


> In RCI - Orlando was region locked for DVC owners. I expect the same for II. DVC members won’t be able to book surrounding Orlando area Marriotts (a lot of which were also in RCI) - so no real change here. And that’s for points or cash bookings.


I suspect the Orlando area was locked out back with DVC was with II prior to 2009? I beleive DVC still curated the available resorts back then and likely didn't have any available to book in Orlando?


----------



## ocdb8r

dvc2012 said:


> In RCI - Orlando was region locked for DVC owners. I expect the same for II. DVC members won’t be able to book surrounding Orlando area Marriotts (a lot of which were also in RCI) - so no real change here. And that’s for points or cash bookings.


Region locks only apply to trades using the specific "region locked" resort.  It does nothing to prevent you from purchasing Getaways (in II terms; "Last Call" or Extra Vacation Getaways" in RCI).  I believe the concern being flagged was that II will now have a large mass of DVC owners added to II....owners which disproportionately vacation in Orlando and would be happy to extend their home resort vacations at DVC with an extra week at a nearby Marriott (picked up via II Getaways).  As such, more demand and less Orlando Getaway inventory (which is usually quite generous).  II has never extended their region block to cash bookings (and I am sure I knew some DVC members who were able to access Orlando Last Call's )


----------



## mdurette

ndang3 said:


> This is really great news. However, for those of you who think you'll able to use Hyatt, MVC, Hilton, etc...to get in to DVC....you'll be surprised...We own both Vistana and DVC and DVC is EXTREMELY hard to get in....remember there are only like 15 DVC properties. If you don't own at HHI or Grand Californian, you can forget getting in those two places through II guaranteed



I would disagree.   But, I think we are talking two different things here.  Echanging within the DVC system and with II

You mention DVC is hard to get into and if you don't own at HHI or GC forget about it.    This I would say is true exchanging within the DVC system.   Is that what you are referencing?

Obviously, we don't know what exchanging with II will look like yet.   But, if all holds the same I would certainly expect high TP deposits (like branded units) to be able to pull DVC inventory.   

I don't believe it will go back to what it used to be like in II.   I believe we would see deposits similar to what RCI has  been getting.    1BR units - mostly in SSR and then dribbles of OKW and AKL.    
No getaway availablity.     Whatever they offer up, I will be happy with.    Cost savings is immense vs paying OOP.


----------



## ndang3

mdurette said:


> I would disagree.   But, I think we are talking two different things here.  Echanging within the DVC system and with II
> 
> You mention DVC is hard to get into and if you don't own at HHI or GC forget about it.    This I would say is true exchanging within the DVC system.   Is that what you are referencing?
> 
> Obviously, we don't know what exchanging with II will look like yet.   But, if all holds the same I would certainly expect high TP deposits (like branded units) to be able to pull DVC inventory.
> 
> I don't believe it will go back to what it used to be like in II.   I believe we would see deposits similar to what RCI has  been getting.    1BR units - mostly in SSR and then dribbles of OKW and AKL.
> No getaway availablity.     Whatever they offer up, I will be happy with.    Cost savings is immense vs paying OOP.


Ok good luck! HHI and GC consistently sell out at 11 mo with very little movement. Obviously some people have emergencies and other things come up, but dvc has an internal waitlist system while mvc does not I believe so as soon as any property is released someone within dvc is able to snag it. Some resorts are more open than others and in general the hardest resorts to get into are HHI and GC. I don’t know how much inventory Disney keeps as rentals at each, I just know they’re consistently sold out.


----------



## dioxide45

ndang3 said:


> Ok good luck! HHI and GC consistently sell out at 11 mo with very little movement. Obviously some people have emergencies and other things come up, but dvc has an internal waitlist system while mvc does not I believe so as soon as any property is released someone within dvc is able to snag it. Some resorts are more open than others and in general the hardest resorts to get into are HHI and GC. I don’t know how much inventory Disney keeps as rentals at each, I just know they’re consistently sold out.


I still don't see anyone saying they plan to to trade into GC or HHI. I am not sure where you keep seeing this?


----------



## JulieAB

jdunn1 said:


> I would love to hear what people got via II for DVC back in the day. I can simply testify that when DVC was new in RCI and for the first five years or so, just about anything was possible in terms of a trade, even HHI weeks.  HHI was always very difficult but I know people got 3 bedrooms in the off season.  I am certain I even remember people posting about getting 3 bedroom HHI deposits in the off season through Interval.  I was researching the trading power of Marriott weeks for DVC just before DVC switched to RCI and that is how I remember learning about HHI trades in the off-season for 3 bedroom units.



We got a 2 bedroom Grand Californian in spring 2013 with RCI.  I think it was around 25 TPUs?  We had the BEST time watching WoC from the balcony every night when the trees were low back then.

We also got a 2 bedroom at boardwalk first week of Dec in 2011 with RCI, equally cheap!

Before RCI, I had sunterra/diamond and we got a trade for boardwalk with a little 1 bedroom points deposit.  We had to cancel that one but we once stayed at 4 seasons Aviara on that one too.  I think diamond had a preference because we seemed to pull everything.



ocdb8r said:


> Why do people think DVC will be any more difficult to get into when trading via II vs. RCI?



Because II is less transparent than RCI.  In RCI, if you have enough TPUs, you'll get it.  You know exactly what is needed.  With II, the trade value of all the weeks is still secretive like RCI used to be long ago.  There's no option for "trading up" by combining deposits if you have a less valuable week.


----------



## rickandcindy23

For a while, even the 1 bedrooms at SSR were 59 points with RCI.  The new number is now 45, unless it's last minute.  

I still hope to get some late April-early May dates through RCI to use some of my trading power.


----------



## travelhacker

ocdb8r said:


> Region locks only apply to trades using the specific "region locked" resort.  It does nothing to prevent you from purchasing Getaways (in II terms; "Last Call" or Extra Vacation Getaways" in RCI).  I believe the concern being flagged was that II will now have a large mass of DVC owners added to II....owners which disproportionately vacation in Orlando and would be happy to extend their home resort vacations at DVC with an extra week at a nearby Marriott (picked up via II Getaways).  As such, more demand and less Orlando Getaway inventory (which is usually quite generous).  II has never extended their region block to cash bookings (and I am sure I knew some DVC members who were able to access Orlando Last Call's )


Just a quick point of clarification on this.

Hyatt owners are blocked from trading back into Hyatt and this extends to II getaways. My guess is that DVC owners will be blocked from II getaways to Orlando resorts as well after reading that they were blocked from Extra Vacations in RCI.


----------



## dioxide45

JulieAB said:


> Because II is less transparent than RCI.  In RCI, if you have enough TPUs, you'll get it.  You know exactly what is needed.  With II, the trade value of all the weeks is still secretive like RCI used to be long ago.  There's no option for "trading up" by combining deposits if you have a less valuable week.


Many systems trade in II in a TPU like manner. Marriott DC points. Westin and Sheraton Flex, Hyatt and Worldmark all use a TPI/Unit Size grid to determine trade power.


----------



## OutAndAbout

Here's the press release


----------



## CPNY

dvc2012 said:


> In RCI - Orlando was region locked for DVC owners. I expect the same for II. DVC members won’t be able to book surrounding Orlando area Marriotts (a lot of which were also in RCI) - so no real change here. And that’s for points or cash bookings.


Interesting. I’d welcome that… some of us like staying off site and don’t want to see orlando getaway prices double because the demand is there


----------



## rickandcindy23

I just checked my II history, which goes back to 1996.  I only owned one resort back in 1996, Twin Rivers, which didn't trade into Disney resorts.  I talked to Becky Varn, former Foxrun board member now deceased, who told me that the Foxrun weeks she was selling would definitely trade into Disney.  I bought a week from her for $2,000 in 2006 and made many trades into DVC, from the fall of 2006 to my last exchange a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs for 1/19/2009.  I bought a couple of other Foxrun weeks that I sold when Disney left II.  I made 12 trades in that time, and believe it or not, half of the trades were AC's.  Super cheap to get those weeks.  

That luck will never happen again, I am sure of it.  

In case you don't remember, there is a TUG member who has been getting 2 bedrooms at DVC all along, and he owns Welk points.  Maybe his name is @Shankilicious

I have Wyndham points and 2 bedroom DVC exchanges stopped completely for me years ago.  I was not all that disappointed.  But I wish I could get Boulder Ridge Villas again.  That is Rick's favorite.


----------



## Shankilicious

rickandcindy23 said:


> I just checked my II history, which goes back to 1996. I only owned one resort back in 1996, Twin Rivers, which didn't trade into Disney resorts. I talked to Becky Varn, former Foxrun board member now deceased, who told me that the Foxrun weeks she was selling would definitely trade into Disney. I bought a week from her for $2,000 in 2006 and made many trades into DVC, from the fall of 2006 to my last exchange a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs for 1/19/2009. I bought a couple of other Foxrun weeks that I sold when Disney left II. I made 12 trades in that time, and believe it or not, half of the trades were AC's. Super cheap to get those weeks.
> 
> That luck will never happen again, I am sure of it.
> 
> In case you don't remember, there is a TUG member who has been getting 2 bedrooms at DVC all along, and he owns Welk points. Maybe his name is @Shankilicious
> 
> I have Wyndham points and 2 bedroom DVC exchanges stopped completely for me years ago. I was not all that disappointed. But I wish I could get Boulder Ridge Villas again. That is Rick's favorite.


Since Welk switched to RCI, pre COVID I was seeing two bedrooms at OKW and SSR, and one bedrooms at Boulder springs and the animal kingdom from time to time. Since covid, not so much....
We'll see what happens once Welk and Disney are II again in January

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

Shankilicious said:


> Since Welk switched to RCI, pre COVID I was seeing two bedrooms at OKW and SSR, and one bedrooms at Boulder springs and the animal kingdom from time to time. Since covid, not so much....
> We'll see what happens once Welk and Disney are II again in January
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That was FAST!


----------



## dioxide45

We already know that Welk is coming back to II in January 2022, at the same time as DVC. I doubt Welk will still have any special access, but Welk trades in points (for Welk point owners), so if they have the points and a unit is available, they will get it.


----------



## dioxide45

Looks like both VAC (owns II) and TLN (owns RCI) stock prices are up around 2% in early trading today. Doesn't look like this announcement had much impact on the market prices for the stocks.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> I’d rather the room I’m currently in at Sheraton vistana resort (which is probably the worst orlando resort in all of MVW).


Now don't be ragging on SVR.   Though I kind of agree, I would probably stay at any other Sheraton or Marriott timeshare in Orlando over SVR (except perhaps Harbour Lake).

Looks like we are neighbors this week. We are over in Falls. While not renovated, we love the room. I actually prefer this section over the Lakes/Fountains side.


----------



## mdurette

ndang3 said:


> Ok good luck! HHI and GC consistently sell out at 11 mo with very little movement. Obviously some people have emergencies and other things come up, but dvc has an internal waitlist system while mvc does not I believe so as soon as any property is released someone within dvc is able to snag it. Some resorts are more open than others and in general the hardest resorts to get into are HHI and GC. I don’t know how much inventory Disney keeps as rentals at each, I just know they’re consistently sold out.



Yes, you are correct.   Many of the DVC properties sell out within the internal window to people that have those as their home resort.    BUT, that is not what we are talking about here.   We are talking about external exchanges, outside of the DVC system.    And yes, I would not expect to see these resorts be available externally with II as they were not with RCI.


----------



## mdurette

jdunn1 said:


> I would love to hear what people got via II for DVC back in the day.



I looked at my II history and found that DVC SSR resort was my very first II exchanges and one with an AC! (that won't happen again).   

Saratoga 1BR:   using AC 11/16/08 (guest cert)
Saratoga 2BR:   using non rated/not branded unit in New Smyrna Beach 11/16/08
Saratoga 1BR:   using AC 1/24/09
Vero Beach 1BR:  Using gold crown williamsburg week 05/17/09

I know I have been to Vero twice - the other must have been in RCI


----------



## jdunn1

mdurette said:


> I looked at my II history and found that DVC SSR resort was my very first II exchanges and one with an AC! (that won't happen again).
> 
> Saratoga 1BR:   using AC 11/16/08 (guest cert)
> Saratoga 2BR:   using non rated/not branded unit in New Smyrna Beach 11/16/08
> Saratoga 1BR:   using AC 1/24/09
> Vero Beach 1BR:  Using gold crown williamsburg week 05/17/09
> 
> I know I have been to Vero twice - the other must have been in RCI




Very nice.  Who knows what will happen in II but I can't imagine it being any worse than things are right now in RCI where you can only get 1 bedrooms and only at SSR and OKW and sometimes AKV.  

I just missed out on DVC trades in II when I bought my Marriott week.  Now that I have Marriott and Worldmark for II, I am looking forward to seeing what is available.  

I know things changed around 2015-2016 and they never went back to the way it was before or anything even close to the way things were before but at this point the only thing that could be worse is getting zero DVC deposits so I only see upside to the move.


----------



## Ty1on

paxsarah said:


> This seems like a reasonable question, but one doesn't need to know the answer to "why" to understand that for whatever reason, some DVC members simply do deposit their points to an exchange company. It's what's allowed me to exchange into multiple DVC resorts over the last 10 years while they were in RCI. There's no reason to believe this won't continue with the move to II.



One could theorize that there may actually be MORE deposits into II because it would give DVC owners access to Marriott, Westin, etc , and especially to iconic resorts like WSJ.


----------



## bizaro86

Ty1on said:


> One could theorize that there may actually be MORE deposits into II because it would give DVC owners access to Marriott, Westin, etc , and especially to iconic resorts like WSJ.



DVC owners who think they're getting WSJ are probably going to be disappointed...


----------



## Ty1on

bizaro86 said:


> DVC owners who think they're getting WSJ are probably going to be disappointed...



Next year, a remote possibility.  Today, literally impossible.


----------



## elaine

Even as a certifiable DVC owner/nut, I think we can (almost) all agree that Marriott (and HGVC) in Orlando are as nice/nicer than many/most DVC (SSR reno is pretty good and RIV is like a very nice Westin) and certainly a better living/dining space. However, it's the location/Disney immersion/atmosphere puts DVC over the top for me--and not just at WDW, at Vero and HHI as well.
Weird success: 2011 DVC HHI 2 bedroom over July 4th confirmed Sept 2010! No non-DVC HHI owner could have booked that week even right at 7 months out.


----------



## Ty1on

elaine said:


> Even as a certifiable DVC owner/nut, I think we can (almost) all agree that Marriott (and HGVC) in Orlando are as nice/nicer than many/most DVC (SSR reno is pretty good and RIV is like a very nice Westin) and certainly a better living/dining space. However, it's the location/Disney immersion/atmosphere puts DVC over the top for me--and not just at WDW, at Vero and HHI as well.
> Weird success: 2011 DVC HHI 2 bedroom over July 4th confirmed Sept 2010! No non-DVC HHI owner could have booked that ever.



From my personal viewpoint, we spend so little time in the resort when we're in Disney mode that I don't really need fancy.  Give me a clean room with sleeping space for the three or four of us and a place to store food and prepare breakfast and a few lunches and dinner, and I don't really care if it's furnished from the 70s and has velvet Zig Zag Man paintings on the wall.  Even with waning benefits of being inside the Disney bubble, enough are still there to make it an attractive destination for us.

When we vacation otherwise, we spend much more time in the unit so I have a higher standard for room and amenities, if only to avoid listening to DW carp for a week.


----------



## ndang3

Ty1on said:


> From my personal viewpoint, we spend so little time in the resort when we're in Disney mode that I don't really need fancy.  Give me a clean room with sleeping space for the three or four of us and a place to store food and prepare breakfast and a few lunches and dinner, and I don't really care if it's furnished from the 70s and has velvet Zig Zag Man paintings on the wall.  Even with waning benefits of being inside the Disney bubble, enough are still there to make it an attractive destination for us.
> 
> When we vacation otherwise, we spend much more time in the unit so I have a higher standard for room and amenities, if only to avoid listening to DW carp for a week.


Well that’s too bad and you are short changing yourself. We used to be the same way but now look forward to having several days just relaxing at the resorts vs before we would try to do a park day every day for the week stay.


----------



## Rob562

So do we think we might still see a few weeks trickle into RCI over the final few weeks of the year, or do you think that's it and they'll hold everything back to start with II on Jan 1?

We were *just* getting to the point where our late-April OGS would've been matching something, one or two matches were reported in the Sightings forum for the weekend before ours. Are we up Bonnet Creek without a paddle? Or us all hope not yet lost and they're still bound by whatever agreement they gave with RCI to continue to deposit right up to the end?

-Rob


----------



## Ty1on

Rob562 said:


> So do we think we might still see a few weeks trickle into RCI over the final few weeks of the year, or do you think that's it and they'll hold everything back to start with II on Jan 1?
> 
> We were *just* getting to the point where our late-April OGS would've been matching something, one or two matches were reported in the Sightings forum for the weekend before ours. Are we up Bonnet Creek without a paddle? Or us all hope not yet lost and they're still bound by whatever agreement they gave with RCI to continue to deposit right up to the end?
> 
> -Rob



The only weeks you would see would have to be deposited between now and NYE.  I honestly would predict that most owners in a position to deposit, unless their points are about to expire (I know zero about points expiration and rollover in DVC), are going to hold out and wait until Jan 1 to deposit so as to avail themselves to the new world of possible exchange partners.  Of course there is always the possibility that they'll get stuck with one of those filthy, rat-infested MVC properties.


----------



## SueDonJ

_[ *Moderator Note*: Sorry about the closure of this thread. It was moving too fast for me while I was trying to separate out the DVC v. Marriott stuff here: DVC v. Marriott Vacation Club - Beware!

Thanks for your patience, and we now return here to the topic of DVC affiliating with II.  ]_


----------



## Ty1on

Three pages of devolution, and I apologize for my part in it.


----------



## bizaro86

Ty1on said:


> Next year, a remote possibility.  Today, literally impossible.



I guess. However, WSJ deposits come up on a rare-to-never basis, and then all vistana and MVC owners would get a long preferential access period to them. 

Unless DVC negotiated some sort of preferential access I think by far the most likely number of DVC trades to WSJ over the next 5 years is 0.


----------



## lily28

i own lifetime in hawaii too but is it affiliate with both rci and II


----------



## vacationlover2

_How long until you think we'll see DVC units in Interval International?_

The title says it all. Can't wait for DVC. Had it back in 2008 and 9 and loved it.

[MERGED]


----------



## csalter2

Please explain.  Do you mean Disney Vacation Club?


----------



## DeniseM

As  published - Jan. 1st.


----------



## TravelTime

Wouldn’t it be rare to see DVC units deposited in II? They used to be rare in RCI. I think a DVC week has more value than any other weeks you might find in II.


----------



## vacationlover2

TravelTime said:


> Wouldn’t it be rare to see DVC units deposited in II? They used to be rare in RCI. I think a DVC week has more value than any other weeks you might find in II.


Back in 2008 and 2009 when Disney was with II, I got so many trades. Hoping with the excitement of people with a new exchange company, units will come up


----------



## noreenkate

TravelTime said:


> Wouldn’t it be rare to see DVC units deposited in II? They used to be rare in RCI. I think a DVC week has more value than any other weeks you might find in II.



I think it will depend a lot, at least for me I had no intentions of ever depositing my OKW points in RCI the value just wasn't there. Come January 1 I will definitely be seeing what my options are Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France...that IMO would be a bucket list  exchange/vaction


----------



## littlestar

Interesting news.  I actually traded into a Disney Hilton Head 3 bedroom grand villa back when DVC was with Interval the last time.  Now THAT was a great trade. 

We own DVC points for our grand kids and family to stay on Disney property.  But my husband actually prefers the Orlando Marriott and Sheraton resort rooms over the DVC resorts (except Old Key West - DVC didn’t scrimp on square footage on it).


----------



## vacationlover2

noreenkate said:


> I think it will depend a lot, at least for me I had no intentions of ever depositing my OKW points in RCI the value just wasn't there. Come January 1 I will definitely be seeing what my options are Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France...that IMO would be a bucket list  exchange/vaction



I traded into there. It is amazing!!!  Stand alone units, quaint and beautiful.


----------



## noreenkate

vacationlover2 said:


> I traded into there. It is amazing!!!  Stand alone units, quaint and beautiful.



Can I ask how you traded- I am new to the idea of trading exchanging...just starting to consider leaving the "bubble" - I picked up a few small contacts for trading in RCI and another for II - or is it Marriot only?


----------



## kanerf

Remember that this is a two-way street.  The connection to II has to be up and running so that DVC owners can see what they can trade into and deposit DVC points into II for a trade.  Only then will these deposits become available to II members to trade into.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I would bet February.  That is my guess.


----------



## vacationlover2

noreenkate said:


> Can I ask how you traded- I am new to the idea of trading exchanging...just starting to consider leaving the "bubble" - I picked up a few small contacts for trading in RCI and another for II - or is it Marriot only?



It was quite a few years ago, but I own Marriott and traded in. I believe it was early summer.


----------



## dvc2012

ocdb8r said:


> Region locks only apply to trades using the specific "region locked" resort.  It does nothing to prevent you from purchasing Getaways (in II terms; "Last Call" or Extra Vacation Getaways" in RCI).  I believe the concern being flagged was that II will now have a large mass of DVC owners added to II....owners which disproportionately vacation in Orlando and would be happy to extend their home resort vacations at DVC with an extra week at a nearby Marriott (picked up via II Getaways).  As such, more demand and less Orlando Getaway inventory (which is usually quite generous).  II has never extended their region block to cash bookings (and I am sure I knew some DVC members who were able to access Orlando Last Call's )



I understood what the concern was and I’m telling you it’s NOT just limited to exchanges. Like I’ve said multiple times - it applies to Last Call and Extra Vacations as well. I don’t know why - it shouldn’t. But I’ve done direct comparisons with my Club Wyndham and DVC contracts and did not have access to Orlando area on Last Call or EVG. The exception was I think 30 miles from Disney? So there was some stuff further out.


----------



## timeshare trader

noreenkate said:


> I think it will depend a lot, at least for me I had no intentions of ever depositing my OKW points in RCI the value just wasn't there. Come January 1 I will definitely be seeing what my options are Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France...that IMO would be a bucket list  exchange/vaction


was on a getaway in November for less than $400 for a two bedrom


----------



## CPNY

dvc2012 said:


> I understood what the concern was and I’m telling you it’s NOT just limited to exchanges. Like I’ve said multiple times - it applies to Last Call and Extra Vacations as well. I don’t know why - it shouldn’t. But I’ve done direct comparisons with my Club Wyndham and DVC contracts and did not have access to Orlando area on Last Call or EVG. The exception was I think 30 miles from Disney? So there was some stuff further out.


I do hope that if there is a region block for Orlando resorts not being able to exchange into DVC, that DVC owners should be blocked from getaways and cash bookings. The more I think about this change from RCI to II the more I’m not happy about it


----------



## VacationForever

I have no interest in DVC and count me as another one who is unhappy with DVC moving to II.  I am hoping that Marriott and Vistana priority period remain.


----------



## travelhacker

I've spent some time digesting this. I had cheaper access to DVC via RCI, so for me personally, it'll be a loss. However, it's not all bad.

- DVC has always had a regional block. Why would they allow their most loyal customers to stay at nicer accommodations for far cheaper? Why would they get rid of the regional block now?
- External Exchange is an after thought to most DVC members. I don't think II had to promise to get rid of priority to get them on board. DVC simply needs a place to appease owners who are worried about losing points. DVC is also are concerned with the satisfaction of their customers and II is a better fit. If II is in the position of being able to give DVC the same deal as what RCI gave them, it would be a no brainer to move on to II. 
- Expect II to increase their exchange fees. They are a full $50.00 cheaper in II. 
- When people exchange into DVC they will have to give up something desirable. I don't think my parents crappy timeshare in Park City is going to pull DVC anytime but during flex change. If you don't like DVC, I would expect an increase in availability of decent resorts.
- Personally, I think DVC will continue to deposit 1 bedrooms at SSR, OKW, and the occasional fun resort. I don't know why people think DVC will suddenly drop 2 bedrooms like the good ol' days. A lot of 2 bedrooms are lockouts and the studios are easily the most in demand within DVC.


----------



## LMD

This is great news!!! The DVC through RCI was way too costly (too many TPUs) unless the exchange was last minute.


----------



## LMD

mdurette said:


> I looked at my II history and found that DVC SSR resort was my very first II exchanges and one with an AC! (that won't happen again).
> 
> Saratoga 1BR:   using AC 11/16/08 (guest cert)
> Saratoga 2BR:   using non rated/not branded unit in New Smyrna Beach 11/16/08
> Saratoga 1BR:   using AC 1/24/09
> Vero Beach 1BR:  Using gold crown williamsburg week 05/17/09
> 
> I know I have been to Vero twice - the other must have been in RCI


Just looked at my history 2006 I snagged a 3BR at Disney’s OKW with an AC!!! Used it only for the weekend but it was a FANTASTIC unit!  Those were the days……..


----------



## cbyrne1174

I'm confused about region block. Can I use my Marriott Grande Vista deed (in Orlando) to exchange into SSR or no?


----------



## dioxide45

cbyrne1174 said:


> I'm confused about region block. Can I use my Marriott Grande Vista deed (in Orlando) to exchange into SSR or no?


That would be a no. It was reported that any Orlando resorts within a 45 mile radius of WDW were not able to exchange into DVC through RCI. II had a similar block when DVC was with them prior to 2009. So any Orlando Marriott resorts are likely to be blocked from trading into DVC.


----------



## rickandcindy23

cbyrne1174 said:


> I'm confused about region block. Can I use my Marriott Grande Vista deed (in Orlando) to exchange into SSR or no?


Didn't used to be able to do that through II, but you never know.  All of this is speculation until Disney starts dropping units to II.

I don't remember an announcement like this one when Disney went from II to RCI way back when. I don't remember these long discussions about that decision.


----------



## travelhacker

cbyrne1174 said:


> I'm confused about region block. Can I use my Marriott Grande Vista deed (in Orlando) to exchange into SSR or no?


If your Grande Vista unit is a member of the Florida Club, you could always reserve at say Ocean Pointe and deposit that to II.


----------



## dougp26364

Things have changed since 2008/2009. DVC as an online instant exchange might be as scarce as hens teeth. I would think (meaning I could be wrong) that it will take an OGS to snag DVC inventory. Note that I don’t think it will be impossible, I just have my reservations that there will be DVC weeks that pass thru the OGS requests to make it to the online instant exchange inventory.


----------



## elaine

noreenkate said:


> I think it will depend a lot, at least for me I had no intentions of ever depositing my OKW points in RCI the value just wasn't there. Come January 1 I will definitely be seeing what my options are Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France...that IMO would be a bucket list exchange/vaction


In the past, there were  Ile-de-France units in June and sometimes summer in II. Off season has more. I you cannot book via II, it is not that $$$ to just book with cash or M points. We've done that 2X. It's quite cost-effective for a family vs hotel rooms.  One of our fav places! If you get a booking, feel free to mssg me for area info/tips. Elaine


----------



## noreenkate

elaine said:


> In the past, there were  Ile-de-France units in June and sometimes summer in II. Off season has more. I you cannot book via II, it is not that $$$ to just book with cash or M points. We've done that 2X. It's quite cost-effective for a family vs hotel rooms.  One of our fav places! If you get a booking, feel free to mssg me for area info/tips. Elaine



Thanks - I will take you up on that…i have been daydreaming about EuroDisney since it opened and have never been to France…I had actually planned a trip and my family balked, and we purchased DVC instead, because the bulk of my points are resale they couldn’t be used at the Paris resorts. It was only last few months that I discovered Ile-de-France and it’s great reviews. Lol last week I completed my first solo trip to WDW  - NEXT SOLO TRIP PARIS!


----------



## bnoble

dougp26364 said:


> I would think (meaning I could be wrong) that it will take an OGS to snag DVC inventory.


Many of my RCI DVC exchanges were via ongoing search, but some of them---including the last one I confirmed just two days ago---came from open inventory. Indeed, there is one just sitting there right now. I think there are reasons why exchange in II might be easier, reasons it might be harder, and factors we just don't (and won't) know. I suspect that, on balance, it will converge to be similar to what we see in RCI now, with the caveat that, at the very beginning, only timeshare wonks (like TUGgers) will know that the resorts have even been added. So, in that period there might be fewer searches competing for whatever is deposited.


----------



## Ty1on

bnoble said:


> Many of my RCI DVC exchanges were via ongoing search, but some of them---including the last one I confirmed just two days ago---came from open inventory. Indeed, there is one just sitting there right now. I think there are reasons why exchange in II might be easier, reasons it might be harder, and factors we just don't (and won't) know. I suspect that, on balance, it will converge to be similar to what we see in RCI now, with the caveat that, at the very beginning, only timeshare wonks (like TUGgers) will know that the resorts have even been added. So, in that period there might be fewer searches competing for whatever is deposited.



Open inventory sightings seem to have been fairly regular recently.  Maybe has to do with the glut of DVC points that were unusable during lockdown.

I do sincerely believe that some folks who never would have deposited into RCI will deposit into II because of the more upscale exchange possibilities.

Now if RCI loses HGVC, it's going to be bleeding profusely.


----------



## Dean

CPNY said:


> I do hope that if there is a region block for Orlando resorts not being able to exchange into DVC, that DVC owners should be blocked from getaways and cash bookings. The more I think about this change from RCI to II the more I’m not happy about it


Historically DVC members have been block for the same area related to exchanging out as well.


----------



## rickandcindy23

dougp26364 said:


> Things have changed since 2008/2009. DVC as an online instant exchange might be as scarce as hens teeth. I would think (meaning I could be wrong) that it will take an OGS to snag DVC inventory. Note that I don’t think it will be impossible, I just have my reservations that there will be DVC weeks that pass thru the OGS requests to make it to the online instant exchange inventory.


I hadn't thought of that before.  The DVC that I booked was mostly instant exchanges with RCI, Wyndham and Shell points.  Ongoing searches will be the best way to get II exchanges.  II has always been that way.  As Denise M always says, what you see online in II is leftover inventory after ongoing requests have been fulfilled.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I talked to a few friends today about Disney inventory, people who are used to traveling elsewhere with weeks I advised them to buy (always SBP and SDO).  I was telling them I was excited about the news.  They asked me why I would stay in a small unit, when I can get the 2 bedrooms at Marriott resorts that they have grown to love.  

There's just something about Disney for me.  I cannot tell you the answer to that question.

Our son and daughter-in-law are no longer interested in staying at DVC in one bedrooms.  With the soon-to-be-born twins (any day now as she is at 35.5 weeks), our son said he didn't want me to book Disney for them anymore.  They need 2 bedrooms because their four-year-old needs to be able to sleep without crying babies.  I was surprised, but he has never gotten the Disney magic.  He doesn't get up early for magic hours in the AM, and he doesn't like keeping Elizabeth up late for late-night hours.  What other benefits are there, except not having to park at the transportation center to get into Magic Kingdom.  That's a rhetorical question, unless you have an answer for me.  The buses don't help me much.  I think waiting for buses is frustrating.  We have waited as much as 40 minutes for a bus after long days at the parks.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Ty1on said:


> Open inventory sightings seem to have been fairly regular recently.  Maybe has to do with the glut of DVC points that were unusable during lockdown.
> 
> I do sincerely believe that some folks who never would have deposited into RCI will deposit into II because of the more upscale exchange possibilities.
> 
> *Now if RCI loses HGVC, it's going to be bleeding profusely.*


Yes they will, but will RCI be able to charge $25 per day for Orlando resorts through exchange, when Marriott 2 bedrooms charge no such fees and are nicer than Hilton.  Last Hilton I stayed in Orlando, I was assigned a first floor unit with roaches constantly on the floor in the kitchen.  That never has happened to me at a Marriott..  

Hilton is making a mint off of those fees.  When I see reduced TPU inventory at Hilton in RCI, I consider taking it, but I will only do that once a year to get my Hilton Aspire credit card credit for the $25 per day fee.

If Hilton moves to II and charges those fees of $25 per day, I see Disney charging $285 to II exchangers.  Maybe that is going to be the little catch that II agreed to.  I would make a deal like that, if I was DVC.  I would still take a Disney SSR or OKW over anything else.  Yes, I am that crazy.  

I know what my DVC points are worth.  I have been renting them for $20 per point through go-Koala.com  My 500 points would get me less than 3 weeks at Disney in a one bedroom.  I rent my points for $12-13 over MF's and exchange into Disney.  The only difficult times to get are October-December., so we suffer at Marriott  

I would pay the $285, if that is the new price.


----------



## Ty1on

I will never exchange into a Hilton, because of the fees.


----------



## dougp26364

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes they will, but will RCI be able to charge $25 per day for Orlando resorts through exchange, when Marriott 2 bedrooms charge no such fees and are nicer than Hilton.  Last Hilton I stayed in Orlando, I was assigned a first floor unit with roaches constantly on the floor in the kitchen.  That never has happened to me at a Marriott..
> 
> Hilton is making a mint off of those fees.  When I see reduced TPU inventory at Hilton in RCI, I consider taking it, but I will only do that once a year to get my Hilton Aspire credit card credit for the $25 per day fee.
> 
> If Hilton moves to II and charges those fees of $25 per day, I see Disney charging $285 to II exchangers.  Maybe that is going to be the little catch that II agreed to.  I would make a deal like that, if I was DVC.  I would still take a Disney SSR or OKW over anything else.  Yes, I am that crazy.
> 
> I know what my DVC points are worth.  I have been renting them for $20 per point through go-Koala.com  My 500 points would get me less than 3 weeks at Disney in a one bedroom.  I rent my points for $12-13 over MF's and exchange into Disney.  The only difficult times to get are October-December., so we suffer at Marriott
> 
> I would pay the $285, if that is the new price.



FWIW, both DRI and Westgate, which exchange through II, already charge resort fees. Hilton is far from the only timeshare charging daily resort fees to non-owners.


----------



## bnoble

rickandcindy23 said:


> There's just something about Disney for me.  I cannot tell you the answer to that question.
> 
> Our son [...] has never gotten the Disney magic.



I wrote this in another thread, but I think it captures some of this:



> Subjectively, being in a Disney resort provides a seamless experience of "never leaving the bubble." The entire time is spent in curated space that is part of the larger WDW Resort, and the outside world tends to melt away a little bit in ways that it might not if you are staying off-property. (There are some non-Disney resorts that provide some of this experience too, most notably Wyndham Bonnet Creek.) Some people place a very high value on this, others find it not very important at all. You probably won't know how this impacts you until you try it. I happen to like it, but also find Bonnet Creek's version close enough for rock-n-roll.


----------



## rickandcindy23

dougp26364 said:


> FWIW, both DRI and Westgate, which exchange through II, already charge resort fees. Hilton is far from the only timeshare charging daily resort fees to non-owners.


That would be okay to pay fees for Point at Poipu.  I would be okay with that one, but not Westgate Lakes or any Diamond in Orlando.  I have too many great options, as I know you do as well.  No reason to pay fees for nothing.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> I talked to a few friends today about Disney inventory, people who are used to traveling elsewhere with weeks I advised them to buy (always SBP and SDO).  I was telling them I was excited about the news.  They asked me why I would stay in a small unit, when I can get the 2 bedrooms at Marriott resorts that they have grown to love.
> 
> There's just something about Disney for me.  I cannot tell you the answer to that question.
> 
> Our son and daughter-in-law are no longer interested in staying at DVC in one bedrooms.  With the soon-to-be-born twins (any day now as she is at 35.5 weeks), our son said he didn't want me to book Disney for them anymore.  They need 2 bedrooms because their four-year-old needs to be able to sleep without crying babies.  I was surprised, but he has never gotten the Disney magic.  He doesn't get up early for magic hours in the AM, and he doesn't like keeping Elizabeth up late for late-night hours.  What other benefits are there, except not having to park at the transportation center to get into Magic Kingdom.  That's a rhetorical question, unless you have an answer for me.  The buses don't help me much.  I think waiting for buses is frustrating.  We have waited as much as 40 minutes for a bus after long days at the parks.


We do enjoy staying on property and much of it is an emotional component.  But we also enjoy staying off property.  We just find they feel different and enjoy different components of each option.  Since we tend to drive routinely it's not a big deal either way for us.


----------



## rickandcindy23

bnoble said:


> I wrote this in another thread, but I think it captures some of this:


That is all true.  I feel that way.   

But I still do not like paying for Disney food.  Just when they get something I really like, they take it away.  The french dip burger at Epcot in the restaurant with the umbrellas near Spaceship Earth, that was such a good burger, and they got rid of it!  

We treat our kids and grandkids to Biergarten, when we have a bunch of us going, but to pay that kind of money for food is not something we regularly do. I did love eating at Be Our Guest, both the Covid steak experience, which was excellent and fun and not crowded, to the lunch we used to do. It's a great experience. We also enjoyed the prime rib at Hollywood and Vine. The characters came out and stood 10 feet away, waving, which was okay with our granddaughter. I think that was like $70 per person + tip. It was family style, all we could eat. I liked it but so expensive! 

We went to a bunch of restaurants with our son and daughter-in-law and granddaughter Elizabeth last May and it was tough for the two of us to pay that much for our food, and they didn't even expect us to pay for their food because they can afford it better than we can.  Mama Melrose's was reasonably priced and so good.  I think we will take our oldest son and his family to that one next month.  The chicken parm was excellent.  I know Jay will love it it because he is fond of Italian food.  

So many great restaurants near Disney to enjoy.  If only I could consider not getting a rental car and applying that money to Disney food.  I just don't see that happening.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Dean said:


> We do enjoy staying on property and much of it is an emotional component.  But we also enjoy staying off property.  We just find they feel different and enjoy different components of each option.  Since we tend to drive routinely it's not a big deal either way for us.


That is lucky you can drive to Disney World.  We are 1,850 miles away.  We are driving in January, stopping along the way to enjoy some sites.  I think we will drive more often, if Rick would retire completely, but we still have the chimney cleaning business.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is lucky you can drive to Disney World.  We are 1,850 miles away.  We are driving in January, stopping along the way to enjoy some sites.  I think we will drive more often, if Rick would retire completely, but we still have the chimney cleaning business.


While we are close enough to drive, we routinely rent a car no matter where we go.  We'll be in Aruba in Jan, a place where many don't rent a car, but we have and always do.


----------



## noreenkate

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is all true.  I feel that way.
> 
> But I still do not like paying for Disney food.  Just when they get something I really like, they take it away.  The french dip burger at Epcot in the restaurant with the umbrellas near Spaceship Earth, that was such a good burger, and they got rid of it!
> 
> We treat our kids and grandkids to Biergarten, when we have a bunch of us going, but to pay that kind of money for food is not something we regularly do. I did love eating at Be Our Guest, both the Covid steak experience, which was excellent and fun and not crowded, to the lunch we used to do. It's a great experience. We also enjoyed the prime rib at Hollywood and Vine. The characters came out and stood 10 feet away, waving, which was okay with our granddaughter. I think that was like $70 per person + tip. It was family style, all we could eat. I liked it but so expensive!
> 
> We went to a bunch of restaurants with our son and daughter-in-law and granddaughter Elizabeth last May and it was tough for the two of us to pay that much for our food, and they didn't even expect us to pay for their food because they can afford it better than we can.  Mama Melrose's was reasonably priced and so good.  I think we will take our oldest son and his family to that one next month.  The chicken parm was excellent.  I know Jay will love it it because he is fond of Italian food.
> 
> So many great restaurants near Disney to enjoy.  If only I could consider not getting a rental car and applying that money to Disney food.  I just don't see that happening.



For what it’s worth I attended Destination D, and D’Amaro made a big deal that FOOD is coming back…a big part of our Disney trips is dining especially EPCOT festival so this was great news for us.


----------



## travelhacker

I was originally planning a 4 week trip to Florida. 

I can work from home and the plan was that we wanted to stay in DVC for 2 weeks so my wife didn't have to drive to the parks alone with the kids (she doesn't like driving in unfamiliar places). Then we'd spend 2 weeks in other resorts (maybe Hyatt Coconut Plantation). 

This whole change is putting a damper on that plan. From my limited research. It looks like June didn't get deposited to RCI until the middle of January. Unless DVC is sitting on a bunch of deposits, I am guessing I will need to use II to make this plan happen.

Anyone want to speculate on the latest RCI deposit we will see?


----------



## Ty1on

travelhacker said:


> I was originally planning a 4 week trip to Florida.
> 
> I can work from home and the plan was that we wanted to stay in DVC for 2 weeks so my wife didn't have to drive to the parks alone with the kids (she doesn't like driving in unfamiliar places). Then we'd spend 2 weeks in other resorts (maybe Hyatt Coconut Plantation).
> 
> This whole change is putting a damper on that plan. From my limited research. It looks like June didn't get deposited to RCI until the middle of January. Unless DVC is sitting on a bunch of deposits, I am guessing I will need to use II to make this plan happen.
> 
> Anyone want to speculate on the latest RCI deposit we will see?



My speculation is NLT mid-May, UNLESS some DVC owner is set on exchanging for a specific RCI resort and gets her deposit in before the year rolls.


----------



## rickandcindy23

The latest one I have gotten was 4/17, and I was so excited to get it before the change.  

I am currently making big changes to our timeshare ownership.  Not just the Disney change precipitating my choices, it's more the general disdain Wyndham has for owners who rent inventory they cannot use but own and pay fees religiously.  I must admit that I have even considered giving Wyndham back everything Wyndham.  I am doing that with Shell, and I am going to sell WorldMark to get out.  

When I had to deposit Wyndham points to RCI, I was always okay with it because I knew I could get Disney, and I knew I could get Shearwater, and there are some Hiltons I knew I could get with ongoing searches.  I just had to be flexible.  Take Disney out, and if Hilton leaves RCI, it doesn't leave much for me.  I don't know that Hilton is moving, but they could.  

If only I could get more Val Chatelle winter weeks through exchange.  The kids love it and would stay there long weekends to ski.  All of my kids love that one.  That is RCI.


----------



## aamarquez8

[/QUOTE]


rickandcindy23 said:


> There's just something about Disney for me. I cannot tell you the answer to that question.


Could it be the 'magic' in the Disney bubble?...
2019 was our 1st time at WDW, my DH literally fell in love & bought DVC on that trip..  Endless things to do besides the park & NO driving!!!  We can EAT & not gain weight bc of the constant walking. An ideal vacay for us.


----------



## timeshare trader

LMD said:


> This is great news!!! The DVC through RCI was way too costly (too many TPUs) unless the exchange was last minute.


DVC released a statement that they would join a curated exchange group consisting of Hyatt, Marriott, Starwood etc.  RCI was expensive in TPU but, it was available to all.  It seems like II will be housing these in a small group with special access.  Doubt DVC will be available to those that don't own the blessed resort groups.


----------



## timeshare trader

Ty1on said:


> The only weeks you would see would have to be deposited between now and NYE.  I honestly would predict that most owners in a position to deposit, unless their points are about to expire (I know zero about points expiration and rollover in DVC), are going to hold out and wait until Jan 1 to deposit so as to avail themselves to the new world of possible exchange partners.  Of course there is always the possibility that they'll get stuck with one of those filthy, rat-infested MVC properties.


Members still have points that have yet to be used with RCI.  There will be deposits through 2022 to reconcile those exchanges


----------



## Dean

timeshare trader said:


> DVC released a statement that they would join a curated exchange group consisting of Hyatt, Marriott, Starwood etc.  RCI was expensive in TPU but, it was available to all.  It seems like II will be housing these in a small group with special access.  Doubt DVC will be available to those that don't own the blessed resort groups.


That's not completely accurate.  What they said was the following:





> Through Interval International, you will have access to thousands of resorts including a specially curated portfolio of high-quality properties selected especially for Members. This expanded portfolio includes well-known resorts offered by Marriott, Sheraton, Hyatt and Westin, to name a few.


Based on past history it's likely the entire II network excluding the regional block resorts and DVC resorts.  That's the only way to get to thousands in II.  Early on in the previous II tenure, DVC culled through the resorts and evaluated them on an individual basis generally excluding lower rated resorts, new resorts, resorts under construction, resorts with a lot of complaints by members and resorts with limited availability.  This meant the DVC list was about 25% of the full II inventory.  At the end it was just what I stated above, everything but the regional blocks .  Very early on with II DVC only deposited units from the home resort of the DVC member but this was difficult to navigate for DVC and the members.


----------



## escanoe

I am looking at how many TPUs it takes in RCI to book a DVC week. Searching RCI in my weeks account now, there is a 1/14 check-in for SSR that can be had for 45 TPUs. Based on searching TUG, that looks fairly common and they certainly go at higher TPU levels.

Some of the II traded resorts that are reported to have been able to pull DVC units back in the day .... and that some hope will in the future .... I am curious how they shake out once we start seeing sightings in II.

I have heard Sheraton Desert Oasis (SDO) and Sheraton Broadway Plantation (SBP) referred to as good traders that might be attractive to trade into DVC. Well, both of them can also trade in RCI Weeks .... and I don't believe good weeks in those resorts would get you anywhere close to the 45 TPUs needed to book the DVC unit available in RCI Weeks now.

Will they trade better in II for DVC in 2022 than what they did in RCI for 2021? My guess is they probably will. But I wonder how long that will last.

Thinking about this now, I will bet RCI made a boat load of money in combine fees, people paying to save points, and people buying upgrading to or buying RCI point contracts to make it easier for owners to leverage a trade into DVC.

With so much of II being limited to 1 week for 1 week trades, I suspect that may help keep the trading power required to land a DVC unit in II down relative to what it was in RCI. People in the point based mini systems that trade into II on a grid .... my guess is they will have a significant advantage. I look forward to seeing how all this plays out.

While we don't know what II is giving up $$$ to land DVC, I see how this is very good news for both II and all the timeshare systems that somehow fall under Marriott and the companies Marriott owns. And it has to be a huge blow (costing a lot) to both RCI and to a lesser extent the Wyndham side of the business. When HGVC pulls out of RCI, it will be a shell of what it once was. And I say this one as someone that is fairly happy with my RCI Point traders .... and I don't see any of these changes meaning much to me personally.


----------



## travelhacker

escanoe said:


> I am looking at how many TPUs it takes in RCI to book a DVC week. Searching RCI in my weeks account now, there is a 1/14 check-in for SSR that can be had for 45 TPUs. Based on searching TUG, that looks fairly common and they certainly go at higher TPU levels.
> 
> Some of the II traded resorts that are reported to have been able to pull DVC units back in the day .... and that some hope will in the future .... I am curious how they shake out once we start seeing sightings in II.
> 
> I have heard Sheraton Desert Oasis (SDO) and Sheraton Broadway Plantation (SBP) referred to as good traders that might be attractive to trade into DVC. Well, both of them can also trade into RCI Weeks .... and I don't believe good weeks in those resorts would get you anywhere close to the 45 TPUs needed to book the DVC unit available in RCI Weeks now.
> 
> Will they trade better in II for DVC in 2022 than what they did in RCI for 2021? My guess is they probably will. But I wonder how long that will last.
> 
> Thinking about this now, I will bet RCI made a boat load of money in combine fees, people paying to save points, and people buying upgrading to or buying RCI point contracts to make it easier for owners to leverage a trade into DVC.
> 
> With so much of II being limited to 1 week for 1 week trades, I suspect that may help keep the trading power required to land a DVC unit in II down relative to what it was in RCI. People in the point based mini systems that trade into II on a grid .... my guess is they will have a significant advantage. I look forward to seeing how all this plays out.
> 
> While we don't know what II is giving up $$$ to land DVC, I see how this is very good news for both II and all the timeshare systems that somehow fall under Marriott and the companies Marriott owns. And it has to be a huge blow (costing a lot) to both RCI and to a lesser extent Wyndham. When HGVC pulls out of RCI, it will be a shell of what it once was. And I say this one as someone that is fairly happy with my RCI Point traders .... and I don't see any of these changes meaning much to me personally.


I enjoyed reading your analysis. I hadn't considered it from the perspective of owners needing to pay to combine TPU's, so that explains how they were able to charge just $95 in exchange fees (and I think they were waived for a while).


----------



## bnoble

The exchange fees were paid by the inbound guest in the form of the $190 fee. It used to be split and fhats when the $95 wasn’t waived. At that time the inbound paid the other $95.


----------



## dioxide45

Didn't RCI exchangers also pay the full exchange fee (Currently $259) to RCI?


----------



## LMD

timeshare trader said:


> DVC released a statement that they would join a curated exchange group consisting of Hyatt, Marriott, Starwood etc.  RCI was expensive in TPU but, it was available to all.  It seems like II will be housing these in a small group with special access.  Doubt DVC will be available to those that don't own the blessed resort groups.


Good to know! I won’t give up my Vistana unit that I paid $1 for on e-bay!


----------



## bnoble

dioxide45 said:


> Didn't RCI exchangers also pay the full exchange fee (Currently $259) to RCI?


Inbounds did, but not the DVC owner exchanging out.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> Didn't RCI exchangers also pay the full exchange fee (Currently $259) to RCI?


Yes, $249 exchange fee plus the $190 to DVC at check in

all combined it wasn’t terrible considering the MF on some points contracts are extremely low. Low enough to keep even though DVC left RCI. Well, I have to keep mine until 2023 since I’ve used my 2022 points already. I’m just hoping the trip in May is still on. The testing requirements to come back into the US may damper that trip. Not sure I can find a 24 hour turnaround in Tahiti


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> Yes, $249 exchange fee plus the $190 to DVC at check in
> 
> all combined it wasn’t terrible considering the MF on some points contracts are extremely low. Low enough to keep even though DVC left RCI. Well, I have to keep mine until 2023 since I’ve used my 2022 points already. I’m just hoping the trip in May is still on. The testing requirements to come back into the US may damper that trip. Not sure I can find a 24 hour turnaround in Tahiti


You may be able to use the Abbott test with eMed proctor. This is an instant test you take "at home". Others reported taking the test(s) with them on their trip and using those results to return to the US. In fact @Sandy VDH did the test while on a sailboat. Not sure if it was a Tradewinds sailboat, but may very well have been. See this thread;








						Abbott’s BinaxNOW™ COVID-19 Ag At-Home Test Kit and my EXPERIENCE using it
					

I just returned from BVI to USVI and used.......   Abbott’s BinaxNOW™ COVID-19 Ag At-Home Test Kit  NOTE the SELF version is not proctored and can NOT be used for entry into the US, but the HOME version can be used. Also not good for Canada as they require a PCR test.   It was cheaper and easier...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> You may be able to use the Abbott test with eMed proctor. This is an instant test you take "at home". Others reported taking the test(s) with them on their trip and using those results to return to the US. In fact @Sandy VDH did the test while on a sailboat. Not sure if it was a Tradewinds sailboat, but may very well have been. See this thread;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott’s BinaxNOW™ COVID-19 Ag At-Home Test Kit and my EXPERIENCE using it
> 
> 
> I just returned from BVI to USVI and used.......   Abbott’s BinaxNOW™ COVID-19 Ag At-Home Test Kit  NOTE the SELF version is not proctored and can NOT be used for entry into the US, but the HOME version can be used. Also not good for Canada as they require a PCR test.   It was cheaper and easier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


I’ll reach out to Sandy, it most likely was a TW boat, that’s the boat I’ll be on in May. Thanks for the heads up! As always you come through


----------



## Sandy VDH

CPNY said:


> I’ll reach out to Sandy, it most likely was a TW boat, that’s the boat I’ll be on in May. Thanks for the heads up! As always you come through



I was on TW in BVI and picked up good cell service from St John's while at the Indians.  But you likely now should take the test while back ini the Marina on Friday as you need to do it the day before travel home. 

It worked like a charm.  Pretty easy and cheaper as compared to those who had to get up a 6 am, register the day before, and wait to get back results.  Now that was a PCR test, and if you are returning to Canada they are still wanting a PCR test, which requires more lead time.  But the Antigen test took me 20 mins from start to results via app and email. .


----------



## ral

For those who were able to trade into DVC in RCI, were you able to purchase the Disney Dining Plan once the trade was confirmed?


----------



## melissy123

Sandy VDH said:


> Now that was a PCR test, and if you are returning to Canada they are still wanting a PCR test, which requires more lead time.  But the Antigen test took me 20 mins from start to results via app and email. .


The PCR test done by the “hospital” in BVI used by Tradewinds is a very painful reaching to the back of your brain nasal test. I used quotation marks for “hospital” because it was a small two room building and a tent. No medical equipment seen. 
Here’s hoping that the provider in port will do a less invasive test.


----------



## escanoe

ral said:


> For those who were able to trade into DVC in RCI, were you able to purchase the Disney Dining Plan once the trade was confirmed?


Yes


----------



## mdurette

ral said:


> For those who were able to trade into DVC in RCI, were you able to purchase the Disney Dining Plan once the trade was confirmed?



yes, when it was available.  I don't think it is back yet (Covid)


----------



## mdurette

Agreed, this says nothing that only branded will get DVC.   It is about what DVC could get in II.

The point though is, II is already doing a "curated exchange group" for members with their reverse quality filters.    My strongest trader see less of the "so-so" resorts in II, but my former weaker trader could see them all.     My hunch is II won't let DVC trade into their lower quality resorts.    I have never encounted reverse quality filter with RCI weeks.....so I assume there probably were a few DVC folks that exchanged with RCI into some not to great places and complained.    II already as the systems in place to avoid this.


----------



## bnoble

I think that's probably what it means as well. I was having the same discussion on DISBoards, where I wrote about the following trip:

_I once booked a stay (via RCI) to what is a very sketchy resort in Granby, CO. To say it was long in the tooth would be an understatement. There were several folks living full time in some of the units as whole-ownership condos. There was at least one group of folks spending a few nights in a camper van in the parking lot during the week.

But, it was also an easy 25 minute drive to the Grand Lake entrance of Rocky Mountain National Park, in mid-August, just at the end of peak summer season. I hiked all over the park, including a hike that started straddling the Continental Divide and wound above the tree-line in the alpine tundra, where you can see literally for miles in every direction. I did some kayaking on Grand Lake, ate a bunch of lake trout and elk sausage, and generally had a lovely time in the mountains. I think I paid about $325-$350 for the full week, taxes included. I had read the reviews and knew what I was getting myself into. It was a fantastic vacation, but one that a lot of DVC Members would have been apoplectic about if they'd wandered in thinking they were staying at the Wilderness Lodge. So, a downward quality filter is maybe not a bad idea.

My favorite part of the resort: they have a resident barber and tattoo artist on site. Unfortunately, he was not working that week due to a death in the family._


----------



## escanoe

mdurette said:


> View attachment 43419



What is said in the DVC communication could simply mean it will have an II filter in place so DVCers trading out don't see the bottom rung of II inventory. It could mean a lot of things and what it means could change over time. We will start to find out next year. I for one look forward to seeing what is posted in the II sightings forum and what I can see in II.


----------



## Dean

mdurette said:


> View attachment 43419
> 
> Agreed, this says nothing that only branded will get DVC.   It is about what DVC could get in II.
> 
> The point though is, II is already doing a "curated exchange group" for members with their reverse quality filters.    My strongest trader see less of the "so-so" resorts in II, but my former weaker trader could see them all.     My hunch is II won't let DVC trade into their lower quality resorts.    I have never encounted reverse quality filter with RCI weeks.....so I assume there probably were a few DVC folks that exchanged with RCI into some not to great places and complained.    II already as the systems in place to avoid this.


I still think it's likely that it simply means that the regional blocks and DVC resorts are formally excluded for DVC members.  That's the way it was when DVC left II.  II's exchange criteria is another matter, they don't disclose that information.  I don't see them going to back to the old days where they evaluated each resort and decided whether they were allowed or not.


----------



## geist1223

ral said:


> For those who were able to trade into DVC in RCI, were you able to purchase the Disney Dining Plan once the trade was confirmed?



We did but it was several years ago. You had to purchase before check in day.


----------



## Deb & Bill

geist1223 said:


> We did but it was several years ago. You had to purchase before check in day.


If they start up the Dining Plan again and use the same terms as before, you'd need to add it to your DVC reservation at least 48-72 hours before check in.  Everyone on the reservation (except for children under the age of three at the time of the reservation) would need to be on the plan for the entire length of the trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23

The dining plan is so expensive and not worth it to us.  It's just a lot of money to pay for food when I only eat 1,400 calories a day to maintain my current weight.  What would I do with all of those calories but gain weight I lost.


----------



## blumga

ljmiii said:


> DVC moving to II effective Jan 1 2022 - just got the email


I could be mistaken but when we joined DVC in 2002, their exchange company was interval. They then went to RCI which I felt was a big mistake because the properties in Interval tend to be in my opinion higher quality. I’m overjoyed to see that they’ve corrected that mistake.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> The dining plan is so expensive and not worth it to us.  It's just a lot of money to pay for food when I only eat 1,400 calories a day to maintain my current weight.  What would I do with all of those calories but gain weight I lost.


IMO the DP is a specialty item that makes sense for some, not for most.  The Deluxe plan is the one that can generate the most savings.  In general the DP makes the most sense for short stays and when one has multiple rooms and can share it with a larger group than in that room.


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:


> If they start up the Dining Plan again and use the same terms as before, you'd need to add it to your DVC reservation at least 48-72 hours before check in.  Everyone on the reservation (except for children under the age of three at the time of the reservation) would need to be on the plan for the entire length of the trip.


I'd say it differently, it's for the entire 7 nights for an exchange even if one stays a shorter period.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Dean said:


> IMO the DP is a specialty item that makes sense for some, not for most.  The Deluxe plan is the one that can generate the most savings.  In general the DP makes the most sense for short stays and when one has multiple rooms and can share it with a larger group than in that room.


I never thought of that.  Sharing with our kids would be kind of nice, they could go to a couple of meals and we could too.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> I never thought of that.  Sharing with our kids would be kind of nice, they could go to a couple of meals and we could too.


Obviously any discussion would be based on previous versions, esp the last version of the plan.  I can go back to the mid 90's and discuss various versions of the various dining plans but I'll only talk about the last version and the variation previous to that.  I tend to be a rule follower as I feel secretly bypassing known rules is simply dishonest.  

With the last version it was formally OK to share meals.  I'm not certain that they ever published it as such but it was sent to the restaurants and to various sites that deal with Disney on the internet.  In the previous version the rules specifically stated that paying for other's meals was not allowed and they removed this from the paperwork though I don't believe the pamphlets ever stated the option of paying for others meals.  Previous to that it was stated as not allowed, however, it was commonly allowed by the restaurants.  I figured it was their rules and their choice and that if I wasn't being secretive, I felt it was appropriate.  

Over the years we often got the dining plan and where applicable, simply asked at the restaurants if we could pay for others meals.  I can only think of one times when it wasn't allowed and I think both were at T REX.  After the rules changed, T REX still said no but when I asked them to check with a manager, he confirmed to the server that indeed the rules had changed.   The other issue is they don't segregate adult and kids credits on the Deluxe or Quick Service plan but do on the basic plan.


----------



## New2time

I am unfamiliar with how II works. I am a Wyndham points owner. Will I be able to pay to join Interval and still exchange into DVC?


----------



## bnoble

New2time said:


> I am a Wyndham points owner. Will I be able to pay to join Interval and still exchange into DVC?


Not with Wyndham points, no. You would need some other ownership that is eligible for II.


----------



## TravelTime

VacationForever said:


> I have no interest in DVC and count me as another one who is unhappy with DVC moving to II.  I am hoping that Marriott and Vistana priority period remain.



Why would you be unhappy? I assume if you do not want to exchange into DVC, you just don’t. Is there a reason I am missing?


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> Why would you be unhappy? I assume if you do not want to exchange into DVC, you just don’t. Is there a reason I am missing?


220,000 new II members that can exchange into II and also book up cash getaways.


----------



## TravelTime

rickandcindy23 said:


> I talked to a few friends today about Disney inventory, people who are used to traveling elsewhere with weeks I advised them to buy (always SBP and SDO).  I was telling them I was excited about the news.  They asked me why I would stay in a small unit, when I can get the 2 bedrooms at Marriott resorts that they have grown to love.
> 
> There's just something about Disney for me.  I cannot tell you the answer to that question.
> 
> Our son and daughter-in-law are no longer interested in staying at DVC in one bedrooms.  With the soon-to-be-born twins (any day now as she is at 35.5 weeks), our son said he didn't want me to book Disney for them anymore.  They need 2 bedrooms because their four-year-old needs to be able to sleep without crying babies.  I was surprised, but he has never gotten the Disney magic.  He doesn't get up early for magic hours in the AM, and he doesn't like keeping Elizabeth up late for late-night hours.  What other benefits are there, except not having to park at the transportation center to get into Magic Kingdom.  That's a rhetorical question, unless you have an answer for me.  The buses don't help me much.  I think waiting for buses is frustrating.  We have waited as much as 40 minutes for a bus after long days at the parks.



To me, one big advantage was staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge bc it felt like an extension of the Animal Kingdom theme park. There was a time when I stayed there and never went into the park. The other resorts that have a slight benefit would be the ones where you can walk to Epcot or take the monorail to Disney. I would assume none of that would be of any benefit at SSI or OKW. So if we could get an exchange there, not sure I would care much if my choice was 1 BR there vs 2-3 BR outside the park. Also we never plan to go to Orlando again. It was too hot last summer and my girls always wanted to leave after a couple hours. I guess of we could get a 2 BR exchange into Aulani, I would like that since we do go to Oahu from time to time.


----------



## TravelTime

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes they will, but will RCI be able to charge $25 per day for Orlando resorts through exchange, when Marriott 2 bedrooms charge no such fees and are nicer than Hilton.  Last Hilton I stayed in Orlando, I was assigned a first floor unit with roaches constantly on the floor in the kitchen.  That never has happened to me at a Marriott..
> 
> Hilton is making a mint off of those fees.  When I see reduced TPU inventory at Hilton in RCI, I consider taking it, but I will only do that once a year to get my Hilton Aspire credit card credit for the $25 per day fee.
> 
> If Hilton moves to II and charges those fees of $25 per day, I see Disney charging $285 to II exchangers.  Maybe that is going to be the little catch that II agreed to.  I would make a deal like that, if I was DVC.  I would still take a Disney SSR or OKW over anything else.  Yes, I am that crazy.
> 
> I know what my DVC points are worth.  I have been renting them for $20 per point through go-Koala.com  My 500 points would get me less than 3 weeks at Disney in a one bedroom.  I rent my points for $12-13 over MF's and exchange into Disney.  The only difficult times to get are October-December., so we suffer at Marriott
> 
> I would pay the $285, if that is the new price.



If you rent out your DVC points, how do you exchange into DVC?


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> 220,000 new II members that can exchange into II and also book up cash getaways.


Exactly!


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> 220,000 new II members that can exchange into II and also book up cash getaways.


The % of DVC members that have exchanged historically will not affect availability in the slightest.  The only way this makes a difference is if the DVC - II exchange option is far more favorable to DVC members than it has been in the past or RCI was.  Plus the DVC deposits will easily even out any discrepancy.


----------



## noreenkate

dioxide45 said:


> 220,000 new II members that can exchange into II and also book up cash getaways.



lol sorry-
Before this was even announced I had picked up 2 contracts for specifically jumping on those cash getaways…
cross your fingers still waiting on ROFR


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> 220,000 new II members that can exchange into II and also book up cash getaways.


let’s just hope the orlando block applies to getaways. If not, this will drastically change how I use II.


----------



## CPNY

Dean said:


> The % of DVC members that have exchanged historically will not affect availability in the slightest.  The only way this makes a difference is if the DVC - II exchange option is far more favorable to DVC members than it has been in the past or RCI was.  Plus the DVC deposits will easily even out any discrepancy.


Over on disboards, many seem to be excited at how favorable the point chart looks for DVC. They are also commenting on how much better the resort options are in terms of quality and location. So, yes, I anticipate a lot more exchanges into II than ever seen with RCI. Especially If DVC can pull places like HRA and WSJ in addition to what’s already being reported In sightings. I have a feeling DVC members will have access to the best of the best.


----------



## CPNY

noreenkate said:


> lol sorry-
> Before this was even announced I had picked up 2 contracts for specifically jumping on those cash getaways…
> cross your fingers still waiting on ROFR


Considering the guide states that DVC units will never show up in getaways (not unexpected), I do hope the orlando regional block is in effect for Orlando Resorts.


----------



## noreenkate

CPNY said:


> Considering the guide states that DVC units will never show up in getaways (not unexpected), I do hope the orlando regional block is in effect for Orlando Resorts.



oh I had adopted a VV Williamsburgs and picked up a EOY Marriott on eBay…

if the new  II deal works like the RCI did, there would be a separate II DVC controlled account right?

We could only sign into RCI through DVC portal assuming its the same with II, - I don’t think I would be able to use the DVC account to deposit Williamsburg
or get access to internal Marriott week trades.
- this should mean, again correct me if I am wrong, that I would need to open at least one complete different, pay for it myself II account.

So my intention before this change was to use the Marriott Willow lodge and open a platinum II account… again just learning, if  I do the above or even with the Williamsburg- neither of those accounts would be effected by any regional block Disney puts in place. _Correct?_


These we’re gotten with the intention of heading to places outside the bubble-no intent to trade back in…
hoping with new resorts  to go now we can significantly cut Disney back to once a year max…


----------



## CPNY

noreenkate said:


> oh I had adopted a VV Williamsburgs and picked up a EOY Marriott on eBay…
> 
> if the new  II deal works like the RCI did, there would be a separate II DVC controlled account right?
> 
> We could only sign into RCI through DVC portal assuming its the same with II, - I don’t think I would be able to use the DVC account to deposit Williamsburg
> or get access to internal Marriott week trades.
> - this should mean, again correct me if I am wrong, that I would need to open at least one complete different, pay for it myself II account.
> 
> So my intention before this change was to use the Marriott Willow lodge and open a platinum II account… again just learning, if  I do the above or even with the Williamsburg- neither of those accounts would be effected by any regional block Disney puts in place. _Correct?_


You will likely have a free DVC account with interval and a separate paid for interval account with your Marriott and VV account. You can buy all of the Orlando getaways you want via your Marriott account.

If there is an orlando regional block on getaways for DVC members then you’ll only be able to buy getaways outside of orlando with your DVC II account.


----------



## paxsarah

TravelTime said:


> If you rent out your DVC points, how do you exchange into DVC?


I believe with Wyndham, among possible others.


----------



## Dean

CPNY said:


> Over on disboards, many seem to be excited at how favorable the point chart looks for DVC. They are also commenting on how much better the resort options are in terms of quality and location. So, yes, I anticipate a lot more exchanges into II than ever seen with RCI. Especially If DVC can pull places like HRA and WSJ in addition to what’s already being reported In sightings. I have a feeling DVC members will have access to the best of the best.


That doesn't surprise me.  Most DVC members aren't very timeshare knowledgeable in general.  110-130 points for a studio Peak or 230-260 for a 2 BR doesn't sound favorable to me given that points rent for.  And though the points are lower, the off season time is likely an even worse value.  Add to that the inability to upgrade to a larger unit even under 60 days without the additional points cost.  Historically II has done community ratings so DVC really didn't really trade all that well when with II before and I see no reason to expect it'll be different this time around.  Plus as well all know seeing something listed in the directory and securing an exchange are 2 different things.  My experience in the past is that DVC members talk a lot more about exchanging than actually doing so resulting in 1-3% of members exchanging in a given year.  IMO DVC was a much better fit for RCI, I wonder what happened to get them to change again.


----------



## frank808

I for one would NEVER trade one of my DVC points into II.  I would trade INTO DVC with II.  The DVC points are way to valuable to be used as a trading currency.  130 points for a studio trade is about $2600 dollars on the rental market.  Much more beneficial to rent my DVC points and use the cash.


----------



## dioxide45

Dean said:


> The % of DVC members that have exchanged historically will not affect availability in the slightest.  The only way this makes a difference is if the DVC - II exchange option is far more favorable to DVC members than it has been in the past or RCI was.  Plus the DVC deposits will easily even out any discrepancy.


True, but you didn't address the concern of 220,000 new members having access to cash bookings. Very doubtful that DVC will be dumping enough (aka NONE) inventory in to make up for all the new Getaway bookings by DVC members. That really is my bigger concern.


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> True, but you didn't address the concern of 220,000 new members having access to cash bookings. Very doubtful that DVC will be dumping enough (aka NONE) inventory in to make up for all the new Getaway bookings by DVC members. That really is my bigger concern.


DVC members for the most part own DVC to use at DVC.  They won't have access to Orlando getaways I don't think which is a large part of the usable getaways.  Personally I don't see getaways or bonus weeks as a major benefit in general, it's a hit or miss option.  Regardless I don't see enough usage to affect availability in general and especially not for a group that's proactive and informed as this group tends to be.


----------



## bizaro86

Dean said:


> DVC members for the most part own DVC to use at DVC.  They won't have access to Orlando getaways I don't think which is a large part of the usable getaways.  Personally I don't see getaways or bonus weeks as a major benefit in general, it's a hit or miss option.  Regardless I don't see enough usage to affect availability in general and especially not for a group that's proactive and informed as this group tends to be.



It will only matter if they have access to Orlando getaways. That will be hundreds of thousands of new II members with a much higher propensity than average to travel to Orlando.


----------



## bnoble

I guess, but one of the main reasons someone might buy DVC is that they find the offsite locations to be unacceptable. They pretty much have to, because the price difference is so stark. The average DVC Member would no more stay in MGV than they would the Fleabag Inn on 192. Both are simply unthinkable.

Heck, DVC Members even stay in DVC resorts _to go to Universal and Sea World._


----------



## Dean

bizaro86 said:


> It will only matter if they have access to Orlando getaways. That will be hundreds of thousands of new II members with a much higher propensity than average to travel to Orlando.


Historically they've been blocked from all Orlando options but even if they do I doubt it'll matter.  DVC members also have a propensity to stay on property.  Realistically it's the other locations that would generally be more appealing to DVC members, not Orlando.  Regardless I sees this as much ado about nothing.  Besides, getaways are only excess inventory and developer rentals not available for exchange.  And it's very possible there will be DVC options for getaways though not cheap ones.


----------



## noreenkate

bnoble said:


> I guess, but one of the main reasons someone might buy DVC is that they find the offsite locations to be unacceptable. They pretty much have to, because the price difference is so stark. The average DVC Member would no more stay in MGV than they would the Fleabag Inn on 192. Both are simply unthinkable.
> 
> Heck, DVC Members even stay in DVC resorts _to go to Universal and Sea World._



i kinda disagree, there a lot of DVCs buy in for the onsite perks, not necessarily developer perks - the old buy into the magic…

and yes many times we head over to universal or sea world from DVC but from others I have talked too they generally consider the other parks as day trips-  and I am referring to the normal owners not the over-the-top fanatic, the fanatics won’t even acknowledge other parks.

when we head to universal for anything longer than a specific single day/night, for example HHN- we generally book onsite usually Cabana bay family rooms again for the perks with staying on site. 

again it’s just my observations


----------



## CPNY

bnoble said:


> I guess, but one of the main reasons someone might buy DVC is that they find the offsite locations to be unacceptable. They pretty much have to, because the price difference is so stark. The average DVC Member would no more stay in MGV than they would the Fleabag Inn on 192. Both are simply unthinkable.
> 
> Heck, DVC Members even stay in DVC resorts _to go to Universal and Sea World._


Many on-site locations are unacceptable   Many are excellent! I’d likely do a split stay if I was doing every day in a park. Few days at a Disney resort for Disney park days then a few days at a universal resort. If I’m doing a mix of park days and resort days, Sheraton Vistana Villages is best. Most orlando trips are a mix of park/resort days for me, this is why I hope 220,000 DVC members cannot buy orlando getaways.


----------



## bizaro86

Dean said:


> Historically they've been blocked from all Orlando options but even if they do I doubt it'll matter.  DVC members also have a propensity to stay on property.  Realistically it's the other locations that would generally be more appealing to DVC members, not Orlando.  Regardless I sees this as much ado about nothing.  Besides, getaways are only excess inventory and developer rentals not available for exchange.  And it's very possible there will be DVC options for getaways though not cheap ones.



I agree propensity to exchange will be low. And while other locations in aggregate will be more popular I suspect that if it was available Orlando would be the #1 getaway destination for DVC members. The vast majority go there very regularly, so an inexpensive add on would be attractive to some. And the vast majority of the "top tier" getaways are in Orlando. DVCers would probably prefer getaways at the Marriott on Maui vs Marriott in Orlando, but that isn't available.

If even 5% of DVCers booked an Orlando getaway every second year that would be over 10,000 Orlando getaways per year, which would absolutely dent inventory.

Anyway, I don't think its a big deal because I doubt DVC wants its members getting super cheap deals elsewhere in Orlando, so they will almost certainly be blocked. But if not I think it would make a big difference to availability.


----------



## CPNY

Dean said:


> Historically they've been blocked from all Orlando options but even if they do I doubt it'll matter.  DVC members also have a propensity to stay on property.  Realistically it's the other locations that would generally be more appealing to DVC members, not Orlando.  Regardless I sees this as much ado about nothing.  Besides, getaways are only excess inventory and developer rentals not available for exchange.  And it's very possible there will be DVC options for getaways though not cheap ones.


I agree that most DVC members wouldn’t choose another orlando property over DVC as a first choice, however if they are out of points and have annual passes, they may just want to take that extra trip, or book getaways for family or friends to tag along. It may also may be advantageous to book getaways in Orlando as add ons to their DVC reservations for longer stays. The Orlando getaways in interval are much better than RCI Extra vacation offerings. RCI’s nicest Orlando resort is the Wyndham BC and that hardly comes up as an exchange let alone extra vacations, where in II you can book almost every Marriott with ease with the exception of Lakeshore reserve. Even that resort can be had on a getaway.

I think it will be hard to predict what the DVC’er exchange rate will be in II based on historical data. Interval is much different than it was when DVC last exchanged in the network. We also don’t know what type of preference DVC members may receive in order to entice them to exchange into interval. I’d guess that there will be more exchanges in interval than there were with RCI based on the resort options available to DVC members.

As someone who has access to both II and RCI, I’ve never bothered with RCI version is getaways since the options are sub par compared to intervals getaways. I’ve purchased 10-15 II getaways this year alone. Whenever I cross referenced RCI’s results I couldn’t get past the 2nd page of options. It’s no wonder why a DVC members historically didn’t book an extra vacation’s in RCI. I’d guess that there will be a higher percentage of DVC owners that will take advantage of getaways in II than they did in RCI.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> I agree that most DVC members wouldn’t choose another orlando property over DVC as a first choice, however if they are out of points and have annual passes, they may just want to take that extra trip, or book getaways for family or friends to tag along. It may also may be advantageous to book getaways in Orlando as add ons to their DVC reservations for longer stays. The Orlando getaways in interval are much better than RCI Extra vacation offerings. RCI’s nicest Orlando resort is the Wyndham BC and that hardly comes up as an exchange let alone extra vacations, where in II you can book almost every Marriott with ease with the exception of Lakeshore reserve. Even that resort can be had on a getaway.
> 
> I think it will be hard to predict what the DVC’er exchange rate will be in II based on historical data. Interval is much different than it was when DVC last exchanged in the network. We also don’t know what type of preference DVC members may receive in order to entice them to exchange into interval. I’d guess that there will be more exchanges in interval than there were with RCI based on the resort options available to DVC members.
> 
> As someone who has access to both II and RCI, I’ve never bothered with RCI version is getaways since the options are sub par compared to intervals getaways. I’ve purchased 10-15 II getaways this year alone. Whenever I cross referenced RCI’s results I couldn’t get past the 2nd page of options. It’s no wonder why a DVC members historically didn’t book an extra vacation’s in RCI. I’d guess that there will be a higher percentage of DVC owners that will take advantage of getaways in II than they did in RCI.


I wonder if DVC II members will even have direct access to II? I think they do everything through the DVC Member Website. Will they even have an II portal to go through to make bookings? Will DVC basically be the gatekeeper to everything available in II vs how Marriott and other systems work?


----------



## Dean

bizaro86 said:


> I agree propensity to exchange will be low. And while other locations in aggregate will be more popular I suspect that if it was available Orlando would be the #1 getaway destination for DVC members. The vast majority go there very regularly, so an inexpensive add on would be attractive to some. And the vast majority of the "top tier" getaways are in Orlando. DVCers would probably prefer getaways at the Marriott on Maui vs Marriott in Orlando, but that isn't available.
> 
> If even 5% of DVCers booked an Orlando getaway every second year that would be over 10,000 Orlando getaways per year, which would absolutely dent inventory.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think its a big deal because I doubt DVC wants its members getting super cheap deals elsewhere in Orlando, so they will almost certainly be blocked. But if not I think it would make a big difference to availability.


Historically it's well less than 5% of members total per year that use any exchange option.  I can't imagine it's reach 5% total plus it's almost a certainty (as close to 100% as you can get) that DVC members won't have access to the Orlando area at all using DVC.


dioxide45 said:


> I wonder if DVC II members will even have direct access to II? I think they do everything through the DVC Member Website. Will they even have an II portal to go through to make bookings? Will DVC basically be the gatekeeper to everything available in II vs how Marriott and other systems work?


I'm sure they will have a portal through the member site but not independent access.  When they were with II before, certain DVC cast members had direct and internal access to II's system, I'm not sure even MVC has that degree of access.  DVC will demand control including the regional block.  It'll be interesting how some of the details work with II compared to when they left II a decade ago, esp given II's move to a points option (to a degree).  It'll also be interesting to see what DVC has committed to II.  Will they still deposit mostly 1 BR at SSR with some at OKW and AKV or will we see other resorts and sizes deposited.


----------



## noreenkate

dioxide45 said:


> I wonder if DVC II members will even have direct access to II? I think they do everything through the DVC Member Website. Will they even have an II portal to go through to make bookings? Will DVC basically be the gatekeeper to everything available in II vs how Marriott and other systems work?



This is my guess- considering thats how it was with RCI- it was how they controlled what we could see…. our portal from what I understand was a little different from what other users in the Wyndham resorts could see-  for example I couldn’t see silver crown resorts but could see some other tab


----------



## bnoble

Dean said:


> It'll also be interesting to see what DVC has committed to II. Will they still deposit mostly 1 BR at SSR with some at OKW and AKV or will we see other resorts and sizes deposited.


Given the internal pressure on inventory, I have a hard time imagining what II could have provided DVCMC to get them to agree to something like this.


----------



## Dean

bnoble said:


> Given the internal pressure on inventory, I have a hard time imagining what II could have provided DVCMC to get them to agree to something like this.


I would agree but I think there are other variables.  That's why I said I thought it'd be interesting to see how this worked out.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Since DVC went to RCI years ago, there were unhappy DVC members because RCI didn't compare to II for quality exchanges for DVC.  DVC members were complaining loudy about RCI.  I am so glad for the DVC members who use the option.  One of Rick's chiefs at the fire department owns a lot of DVC points and used them for exchange quite often.  I told him to rent but he said that is not a nice thing to do to other DVC members.  

I am hoping for great options to Disney resorts very soon.


----------



## wuv pooh

rickandcindy23 said:


> Since DVC went to RCI years ago, there were unhappy DVC members because RCI didn't compare to II for quality exchanges for DVC.  DVC members were complaining loudy about RCI.  I am so glad for the DVC members who use the option.  One of Rick's chiefs at the fire department owns a lot of DVC points and used them for exchange quite often.  I told him to rent but he said that is not a nice thing to do to other DVC members.
> 
> I am hoping for great options to Disney resorts very soon.


Think you will see a lot, especially if you have flexibility.  Last time DVC was an easy exchange for my Manor Club lockoff if you were willing to put in a little time.  Now there are thousands more DVC owners.  Like all timeshares, owners are sold.  Many won't go onsite every year or rent their points.  A lot will want to travel to the beach or Hawaii or ski if they have a good option.  Kids who use their parents points will go where they want to go.  I am constantly amazed by conversations in the pool of people who traded their parents 2bd Maui for Harbor Lake 2bd.  Disney will be the same.  Not everyone obsesses about value.  We are self selected for that, but definitely not the majority.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> Since DVC went to RCI years ago, there were unhappy DVC members because RCI didn't compare to II for quality exchanges for DVC.  DVC members were complaining loudy about RCI.  I am so glad for the DVC members who use the option.  One of Rick's chiefs at the fire department owns a lot of DVC points and used them for exchange quite often.  I told him to rent but he said that is not a nice thing to do to other DVC members.
> 
> I am hoping for great options to Disney resorts very soon.


My view is that the quality difference is solely with options with internal preferences like MVC & Westin.  Therefore I think it's more smoke and mirrors than reality.  Plus RCI has areas they excel and II excels in other areas.


----------



## CPNY

Not sure if anyone posted yet but It looks like the codes are:
Bay Lake Tower: BDN
Copper Creek: CWA
Animal Kingdom: DAK
Disney Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani: DAA
Beach Club Villas: BCV
Boardwalk Villas: DBW
Hilton Head: DVH
Old Key West Resort: DVO
Polynesian villas: DPA
Riviera Resort: DRA
Saratoga Springs: DSS
Grand Californian: VDD
Wilderness Lodge: DWL
Grand Floridian: VDH
Aulani: ADJ


----------



## mdurette

I noticed these posted on FB, I'm not seeing in the II resort directy though.   Where to you pul them from.   Also, what rating did they give, can I assume elite?


----------



## CPNY

mdurette said:


> I noticed these posted on FB, I'm not seeing in the II resort directy though.   Where to you pul them from.   Also, what rating did they give, can I assume elite?


They’ve been pulling up in the app.


----------



## rickandcindy23

mdurette said:


> I noticed these posted on FB, I'm not seeing in the II resort directy though.   Where to you pul them from.   Also, what rating did they give, can I assume elite?


They just have the gold designation.  They deserve elite, that fleur de lis designation is appropriate for Disney.

I have not been able to look at any information about a trade into DVC to see if the $190 fee is going up at all, but I am willing to pay more than the $190 I was paying.  Now that Disney no longer includes the transportation to/from the airport, that fee could be a waste of money for some.  If you have to rent a car, anyway, then it would give some people pause to pay extra money for DVC.

Resale value for some good traders in II will go up again. I paid $1,600 + closing costs for my first SBP years ago. It traded into DVC quite well.

I go back and forth on what I find valuable in RCI/ Wyndham and II.  Wyndham points are quite valuable, my weeks are not doing well in RCI, but I am stuck with those.


----------



## CPNY

rickandcindy23 said:


> They just have the gold designation.  They deserve elite, that fleur de lis designation is appropriate for Disney.
> 
> I have not been able to look at any information about a trade into DVC to see if the $190 fee is going up at all, but I am willing to pay more than the $190 I was paying.  Now that Disney no longer includes the transportation to/from the airport, that fee could be a waste of money for some.  If you have to rent a car, anyway, then it would give some people pause to pay extra money for DVC.
> 
> Resale value for some good traders in II will go up again. I paid $1,600 + closing costs for my first SBP years ago. It traded into DVC quite well.
> 
> I go back and forth on what I find valuable in RCI/ Wyndham and II.  Wyndham points are quite valuable, my weeks are not doing well in RCI, but I am stuck with those.


To me the $190 paid for the parking at the parks so it was a wash. When I go next month, I’ll be renting a car even though I’m staying at SSR. I hate the bus system and I would rather just drive to the parks. However, This trip the 190 fee really annoys me since I now have an annual pass and parking at the parks is included with that.

I agree, they should be designated elite resorts, especially since SVV is!

I go back and forth on what II resale market will look like. I don’t think we will really know since II isn’t as transparent as RCI in terms of “power”. What was successful in exchanging into DVC last time, may not be the case this time. We won’t know until it’s reported.

I have about 6 months to figure out what I’m doing with my Regal Vista points account. I don’t have any points until 2023, so by May of next year I will figure it out. I still think RCI points are valuable. Not everyone uses them solely for DVC so I do believe they are still very useful.


----------



## bnoble

I wouldn’t assume those designations are what we will see come Jan 1st.


----------



## TheHolleys87

rickandcindy23 said:


> They just have the gold designation. They deserve elite, that fleur de lis designation is appropriate for Disney.


Do all of the Marriotts and Hyatts have Elite status, or does it vary by resort or location?


----------



## bnoble

TheHolleys87 said:


> Do all of the Marriotts and Hyatts have Elite status, or does it vary by resort or location?


It varies.



bnoble said:


> I wouldn’t assume those designations are what we will see come Jan 1st.


Here's why I think that.

I was able to find the resort codes via the search bar as I was trying to enter an ongoing search (minus Vero---I couldn't find that one). However, all of the resorts that opened after DVC left II to RCI were taken out of the search when I tried to initiate it. Furthermore, the photos representing the resorts were all pretty dated--I would not be surprised if they were the photos in use for those resorts when they were last in II. They were all in the gold category, which was the highest category back then.

I suspect those older resorts were added using the old materials. I bet the newer resorts will be added, all photos updated, and most if not all of the resorts will be re-classified between now in the 1st.


----------



## rickandcindy23

bnoble said:


> It varies.
> 
> 
> Here's why I think that.
> 
> I was able to find the resort codes via the search bar as I was trying to enter an ongoing search (minus Vero---I couldn't find that one). However, all of the resorts that opened after DVC left II to RCI were taken out of the search when I tried to initiate it. Furthermore, the photos representing the resorts were all pretty dated--I would not be surprised if they were the photos in use for those resorts when they were last in II. They were all in the gold category, which was the highest category back then.
> 
> I suspect those older resorts were added using the old materials. I bet the newer resorts will be added, all photos updated, and most if not all of the resorts will be re-classified between now in the 1st.


I did the same.  I tried to enter searches for all of the resort codes for our May dates, also October and December.  It took those newer resorts out of my search.  I still kept my searches in, but it went back to DWL, BCV, DBW ,DVO,  and DSS only.  I couldn't put in Aulani or any of the newer resorts, not that I care.  I am happy to try for any or all of those.  I wonder if the searches will stick. 

Maybe only certain resort systems will be allowed to stay at the newer resorts, if they are even offered in II.


----------



## bnoble

I think it’s just because it’s not the 1st yet and they haven’t managed to get everything set up.


----------



## noreenkate

CPNY said:


> Not sure if anyone posted yet but It looks like the codes are:
> Bay Lake Tower: BDN
> Copper Creek: CWA
> Animal Kingdom: DAK
> Disney Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani: DAA
> Beach Club Villas: BCV
> Boardwalk Villas: DBW
> Hilton Head: DVH
> Old Key West Resort: DVO
> Polynesian villas: DPA
> Riviera Resort: DRA
> Saratoga Springs: DSS
> Grand Californian: VDD
> Wilderness Lodge: DWL
> Grand Floridian: VDH
> Aulani: ADJ



It’s early here and I am under caffeinated but is  Vero missing…I don’t have access yet to check.


----------



## CPNY

noreenkate said:


> It’s early here and I am under caffeinated but is  Vero missing…I don’t have access yet to check.it


I hate Vero so I left it off purposely LOL JK it must be under a different name because I cannot find it.


----------



## jmbarnes101

I'm worried so hopefully this will be a good thing. I own DVC, never will trade it in, but I used RCI to book cash stays within the 6 month mark or earlier primarily in Branson or Wisconsin Dells. With no fees, cheap costs for week, and the ability to purchase multiple rooms and weeks (even guest certificates were free) it was an awesome perk to get an extra week or two of vacations or gift families with free or cheap stays. I'm not familiar with II so I don't know what this will look like but I'm worried it won't be as good.


----------



## emoneybug

So what is a good timeshare system to jump into that has good resorts and can trade II into DVC?  I got into Hilton because I liked Hilton's resort options and I could RCI/DVC for the Saratoga week.  Would like to learn what is comparable on the II side?


----------



## echino

emoneybug said:


> So what is a good timeshare system to jump into that has good resorts and can trade II into DVC?  I got into Hilton because I liked Hilton's resort options and I could RCI/DVC for the Saratoga week.  Would like to learn what is comparable on the II side?



Hyatt


----------



## rickandcindy23

It's an unknown what will trade into Disney through II.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's an unknown what will trade into Disney through II.


Probably not.  We know that Orlando based resorts will be blocked and that II does more community rating than does RCI which determines variables more resort by resort.  Certainly exchanging in II is less transparent than RCI but what it takes to trade to DVC is likely the same it takes to trade to other Orlando resorts without an internal priority.  Ultimately it will be based on volume of deposits and competition for those available deposits.


----------



## tomvc

DVC menu path: Destinations > Interval International Vacations





When searching to exchange into Orlando, FL for all of 2022.
"Sorry, we did not find any matches for your travel dates & destination"


----------



## Dean

The previous information stated that exchanges to Orlando would be blocked.


----------



## Janann

Would anyone care to take a guess on when DVC will show II instead of RCI?  The screen shot below is as of 1/1/22.


----------



## littlestar

Janann said:


> Would anyone care to take a guess on when DVC will show II instead of RCI?  The screen shot below is as of 1/1/22.
> 
> View attachment 44629


I went to Destinations/Worldwide Villas/Interval International Vacations on the DVC site to access Interval.


----------



## Janann

littlestar said:


> I went to Destinations/Worldwide Villas/Interval International Vacations on the DVC site to access Interval.


Found it, thanks!


----------



## littlestar

Janann said:


> Found it, thanks!


The DVC Interval Gold account is offering an extra $25 off your first getaway booked.


----------



## jmbarnes101

Is anyone able to access II Shortstay getaways via DVC? I was able to look at regular cash getaways but not the shorter more soon ones. It gives me an error to contact my servicing office for assistance.


----------



## littlestar

I am able to log into Interval thru the DVC site. Just noticed that the extra $25 off getaways is for getaways of 4 days or longer and if I am reading it correctly for the first year of membership.


----------



## SueDonJ

_*Moderator Note*: Posts about login issues with II accounts, not limited to only Disney-related accounts, have been merged into an existing thread in the Exchanging forum:
Interval International II Login "Redirect" Errors [MERGED]

A link to that thread is being sent to the TUG II mail contact, so it will be helpful if all "redirect" login errors are discussed there. Thanks!_


----------



## CPNY

tomvc said:


> DVC menu path: Destinations > Interval International Vacations
> 
> View attachment 44625
> 
> When searching to exchange into Orlando, FL for all of 2022.
> "Sorry, we did not find any matches for your travel dates & destination"


Do you get the same message when trying to search for a getaway?


----------



## JETSDAD

CPNY said:


> Do you get the same message when trying to search for a getaway?


Getaways seem to work for the Orlando area but not exchanges.


----------



## CPNY

JETSDAD said:


> Getaways seem to work for the Orlando area but not exchanges.


And you only own DVC?


----------



## JETSDAD

CPNY said:


> And you only own DVC?


Yes.  I haven't booked anything but have been looking through the Getaways (also the ShortStay Getaways) and can see Orlando. I can't see Orlando for Exchanges.


----------



## CPNY

JETSDAD said:


> Yes.  I haven't booked anything but have been looking through the Getaways (also the ShortStay Getaways) and can see Orlando. I can't see Orlando for Exchanges.


This is what most of us were afraid of. More competition for getaways in Orlando.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> This is what most of us were afraid of. More competition for getaways in Orlando.


But it was said that DVCers didn't want to leave the "bubble" and our lowly Marriotts and Sheratons wouldn't be up to standard.


----------



## JETSDAD

CPNY said:


> This is what most of us were afraid of. More competition for getaways in Orlando.


To be honest, it really is one of the few things I might actually use II for.  I'm not likely to use any point exchanges as they don't appear to be a good value (and obviously don't work in Orlando) but using a getaway in the Orlando area to extend a Disney/FL trip might make sense.  I can rent out 75-80 points to pay for a week in a 2BR at a Marriott. I'd rather be onsite but if I'm just going to relax and enjoy not being in the Canadian winter, this could make sense.


----------



## CPNY

JETSDAD said:


> To be honest, it really is one of the few things I might actually use II for.  I'm not likely to use any point exchanges as they don't appear to be a good value (and obviously don't work in Orlando) but using a getaway in the Orlando area to extend a Disney/FL trip might make sense.  I can rent out 75-80 points to pay for a week in a 2BR at a Marriott. I'd rather be onsite but if I'm just going to relax and enjoy not being in the Canadian winter, this could make sense.


Exactly the point @dioxide45 and myself have been making since the announcement. Of course we were “wrong”, as die hard DVC members would never dare stay offsite….. after staying at a few DVC resorts, I prefer to stay offsite. Having more competition for getaways will change how I travel to orlando. I will search more Airbnb’s from now on


----------



## JETSDAD

CPNY said:


> Exactly the point @dioxide45 and myself have been making since the announcement. Of course we were “wrong”, as die hard DVC members would never dare stay offsite….. after staying at a few DVC resorts, I prefer to stay offsite. Having more competition for getaways will change how I travel to orlando. I will search more Airbnb’s from now on


When I'm actually going to WDW then I'm only doing that onsite.  If I just want to relax then adding a few nights at a nearby resort could be nice.


----------



## CPNY

JETSDAD said:


> When I'm actually going to WDW then I'm only doing that onsite.  If I just want to relax then adding a few nights at a nearby resort could be nice.


That’s the point… more competition for Orlando Marriott getaways lol. We aren’t saying DVC members will use getaways instead of their points, they will be used in addition to.

Most will begin to stretch their points for more trips. Instead of a full week in their DVC resort, they can book 4 nights and add on a 3 night short stay getaway at a Marriott. They can turn that one week into two DVC trips. This was the concern of many


----------



## JETSDAD

CPNY said:


> That’s the point… more competition for Orlando Marriott getaways lol. We aren’t saying DVC members will use getaways instead of their points, they will be used in addition to.
> 
> Most will begin to stretch their points for more trips. Instead of a full week in their DVC resort, they can book 4 nights and add on a 3 night short stay getaway at a Marriott. They can turn that one week into two DVC trips. This was the concern of many


I can certainly understand that concern.  I really don't think many DVC members will use this (most really had no idea what RCI even was) but any percentage of owners using it still creates more competition. Most conversations on DVC boards simply write off any use of RCI (and now II) as a waste and as having poor quality resorts even though most people had never even looked at the exchange site.  I've mentioned the Orlando Getaways and nobody seems to care or give it any thought. I hope you still get what you want!


----------



## CPNY

JETSDAD said:


> I can certainly understand that concern.  I really don't think many DVC members will use this (most really had no idea what RCI even was) but any percentage of owners using it still creates more competition. Most conversations on DVC boards simply write off any use of RCI (and now II) as a waste and as having poor quality resorts even though most people had never even looked at the exchange site.  I've mentioned the Orlando Getaways and nobody seems to care or give it any thought. I hope you still get what you want!


I’d agree, I’d write off RCI as well if I owned DVC! However, interval offers better quality resorts. I think a DVC member can do very well exchanging into interval.


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> But it was said that DVCers didn't want to leave the "bubble" and our lowly Marriotts and Sheratons wouldn't be up to standard.


The sarcasm aside, I think your words are accurate looked at statistically, not because the resorts are of lower quality (some are, some aren't, and some are above) but because of location and the way DVC members as a whole approach this subject.  Very few DVC members are likely to schedule Getaways for Orlando even if they are allowed.  I still suspect this will not be allowed even though one can search for them currently.  


CPNY said:


> I’d agree, I’d write off RCI as well if I owned DVC! However, interval offers better quality resorts. I think a DVC member can do very well exchanging into interval.


I don't believe that's actually the case when one looks at the subject as a whole, esp when looking at those systems that don't have an internal priority.  RCI has more resorts and more lower rated resorts but if you take MVC & Westin mostly out of the picture because of the internal priority, I think RCI stacks up very well.  It does vary by location, II has areas they cover better and the reverse is true for RCI.


----------



## CPNY

JETSDAD said:


> I can certainly understand that concern.  I really don't think many DVC members will use this (most really had no idea what RCI even was) but any percentage of owners using it still creates more competition. Most conversations on DVC boards simply write off any use of RCI (and now II) as a waste and as having poor quality resorts even though most people had never even looked at the exchange site.  I've mentioned the Orlando Getaways and nobody seems to care or give it any thought. I hope you still get what you want!


See below, experienced DVC’ers are starting to reconsider exchanging. My guess would be that most inexperienced DVC’ers exchanged in RCI and I Expect those DVC’ers will continue to exchange in II. However, Interval now has experienced DVC’ers saying “wait a minute, maybe there is something to these exchanges”. I expect more exchanges into II than there was in RCI and there were plenty of DVC rooms available in RCI.



henrycpa91 said:


> Ok guys, experienced DVC'er here.  I have 700 points across 5 contracts at 4 resorts (all Resale but 150 of my points acquired after losing perks).
> 
> I am a total neophyte about trading out or exchanging.  For some reason the thought intimidates me.  Also, just not been that impressed with the RCI options in the past.
> 
> II and Marriott Vacation Resorts has me rethinking my position and maybe looking into getting more educated...but where to start?
> 
> What is the difference in Trading and Exchanging in II?  Are they the same thing?
> 
> If I wanted 7 nights in  Paris Resort in 2023,  how would I go about looking at that exchange?  Trade?  Do I lose those DVC points while I wait for it to be accepted?
> 
> Hell, I am not even sure what to ask!


----------



## CPNY

Dean said:


> The sarcasm aside, I think your words are accurate looked at statistically, not because the resorts are of lower quality (some are, some aren't, and some are above) but because of location and the way DVC members as a whole approach this subject.  Very few DVC members are likely to schedule Getaways for Orlando even if they are allowed.  I still suspect this will not be allowed even though one can search for them currently.
> 
> I don't believe that's actually the case when one looks at the subject as a whole, esp when looking at those systems that don't have an internal priority.  RCI has more resorts and more lower rated resorts but if you take MVC & Westin mostly out of the picture because of the internal priority, I think RCI stacks up very well.  It does vary by location, II has areas they cover better and the reverse is true for RCI.


I think there is still some nice availability in the Westin/Marriott resorts outside of priority. It will be interesting to see how well DVC trades. They may have excellent inventory available to them. We don’t know the terms of what was negotiated to get DVC back into interval. It seems that even the restriction on getaways in Orlando has been lifted so who knows what else will be given to DVC members. Marriott could have negotiated a side deal to give DVC members priority behind Marriott owners.


----------



## Dean

CPNY said:


> I think there is still some nice availability in the Westin/Marriott resorts outside of priority. It will be interesting to see how well DVC trades. They may have excellent inventory available to them. We don’t know the terms of what was negotiated to get DVC back into interval. It seems that even the restriction on getaways in Orlando has been lifted so who knows what else will be given to DVC members. Marriott could have negotiated a side deal to give DVC members priority behind Marriott owners.


The way II's system works I truly expect them to trade just like Grande Vista except without the internal priority.  I can't imagine any special availability options for DVC and their trade system is very punitive in some ways.


----------



## paxsarah

CPNY said:


> Exactly the point @dioxide45 and myself have been making since the announcement. Of course we were “wrong”, as die hard DVC members would never dare stay offsite….. after staying at a few DVC resorts, I prefer to stay offsite. Having more competition for getaways will change how I travel to orlando. I will search more Airbnb’s from now on


It seems like the comparatively tiny population of TUGgers is not representative of DVCers as a whole, just as TUGgers aren't representative of any of the bodies of ownership of the various systems. An experienced DVCer TUGger being interested in getaways is not indicative of DVC owners as a whole thinking the same way.


----------



## nomoretslt

I have over 800 DVC points, mostly direct, some resale, all grandfathered in for perks.  I really have no interest in exchanging, as I usually have no points left to play with.  So I looked at the II website for getaways and saw Sheraton Vistiana in Orlando for one week in September one bedroom for around $525.  That’s incredible and I think I must have done something wrong.  That’s a great price as I think it’s close to Disney Springs.  A great way for a Disney fix especially during food & wine festival if I’m running low on points.  I’ve heard good things about Sheraton Vistiana.


----------



## littlestar

nomoretslt said:


> I have over 800 DVC points, mostly direct, some resale, all grandfathered in for perks.  I really have no interest in exchanging, as I usually have no points left to play with.  So I looked at the II website for getaways and saw Sheraton Vistiana in Orlando for one week in September one bedroom for around $525.  That’s incredible and I think I must have done something wrong.  That’s a great price as I think it’s close to Disney Springs.  A great way for a Disney fix especially during food & wine festival if I’m running low on points.  I’ve heard good things about Sheraton Vistiana.


For September it is usually more like $350 to $400 there before tax for a two bedroom (it is early for getaway inventory for September right now). The middle of September is usually dead - kids back in school and summer over.


----------



## dioxide45

paxsarah said:


> It seems like the comparatively tiny population of TUGgers is not representative of DVCers as a whole, just as TUGgers aren't representative of any of the bodies of ownership of the various systems. An experienced DVCer TUGger being interested in getaways is not indicative of DVC owners as a whole thinking the same way.


Perhaps, but let's say that 5% of DVC owners book an Orlando getaway. That is still new demand for an additional 11,000 getaways. Perhaps not a lot in the grand scheme of things, but still a lot of new demand.


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps, but let's say that 5% of DVC owners book an Orlando getaway. That is still new demand for an additional 11,000 getaways. Perhaps not a lot in the grand scheme of things, but still a lot of new demand.


Historically 5% haven't used the exchange system in total, It'll likely be less than 0.1% that would ever secure an exchange for Orlando even if they ultimately have that option.


----------



## dioxide45

Dean said:


> Historically 5% haven't used the exchange system in total, It'll likely be less than 0.1% that would ever secure an exchange for Orlando even if they ultimately have that option.


I can see that for exchange, but is it about the same for cash bookings?


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> I can see that for exchange, but is it about the same for cash bookings?


That info I've seen over the years would suggest that is a combined number and it's been under 3% until fairly recently including with II before.  Remember that other than those of us that own both DVC and other options, most people who own DVC aren't the typical timeshare owner and often don't even see themselves as actually owning a timeshare.  I can't count the number of times I've seen someone post that they never saw themselves owning a timeshare but DVC was different.  Most don't own DVC as a way to see the world, just to go to the parks.  Even the non park resorts have a cult following.  It's very common for DVC members to not be worried about the "cost" otherwise they likely wouldn't have bought DVC to start with.  I've seen few posts over the years about people actually booking getaways with DVC.  In my mind most that would book them already have access independently because they play both sides already.


----------



## dioxide45

Dean said:


> That info I've seen over the years would suggest that is a combined number and it's been under 3% until fairly recently including with II before.  Remember that other than those of us that own both DVC and other options, most people who own DVC aren't the typical timeshare owner and often don't even see themselves as actually owning a timeshare.  I can't count the number of times I've seen someone post that they never saw themselves owning a timeshare but DVC was different.  Most don't own DVC as a way to see the world, just to go to the parks.  Even the non park resorts have a cult following.  It's very common for DVC members to not be worried about the "cost" otherwise they likely wouldn't have bought DVC to start with.  I've seen few posts over the years about people actually booking getaways with DVC.  In my mind most that would book them already have access independently because they play both sides already.


So other than all those other timeshare systems affiliated with II being able to "sell the dream" of DVC and II being able to sell that to other potential affiliates, DVC really doesn't bring much if anything to the table for II. It doesn't sound like it is a big revenue earner for II and I doubt DVC is paying anything for the affiliation?


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> So other than all those other timeshare systems affiliated with II being able to "sell the dream" of DVC and II being able to sell that to other potential affiliates, DVC really doesn't bring much if anything to the table for II. It doesn't sound like it is a big revenue earner for II and I doubt DVC is paying anything for the affiliation?


Yes I think it's window dressing.  There will be a few exchanges out and in but far less than most systems and really very little overall.  II is at it's core a volume business and exchanging is actually a poor choice for most DVC members and most resorts.  DVD may offer up some getaways at times, I know they did when they moved over ti RCI, but they won't likely be cheap.


----------



## CPNY

Dean said:


> DVD may offer up some getaways at times, I know they did when they moved over ti RCI, but they won't likely be cheap.


doesn’t it specifically say they will not have any units available for getaways in their II guide?


----------



## Dean

CPNY said:


> doesn’t it specifically say they will not have any units available for getaways in their II guide?


It says they will not be available for DVC members, this has always been the case that DVC members can't exchange back in to DVC using their DVC membership or purchase such getaways.  The wording under 1. of Special exchange services is not a general statement.  DVC used RCI to dispose of a significant amount of inventory when they move over and some thought this was a large part of the reason they changed at the time.  Realistically there likely won't be much or any and if there is, it will be expensive, probably double or more the highest prices one normally sees for MVC resorts.


----------



## CPNY

paxsarah said:


> It seems like the comparatively tiny population of TUGgers is not representative of DVCers as a whole, just as TUGgers aren't representative of any of the bodies of ownership of the various systems. An experienced DVCer TUGger being interested in getaways is not indicative of DVC owners as a whole thinking the same way.


I agree to a certain extent. However, most DVC members were never able to book short stay getaways in Orlando via RCI. Now they can and most likely will since they have access Marriott and Sheraton units. It’s a great add on to their DVC stays and will ultimately allow them to have multiple inexpensive trips to the house of mouse. DVC members make up a huge portion of TS owners traveling to Orlando. Even the smallest amount will have a huge impact on competition. 

On the exchange side, I’d estimate there will be an increase in DVC’ers exchanging into interval than there were with RCI. The exchange situation is a non issue. More DVC deposits into interval is good for all interval members. It’s the cash bookings in Orlando that will be added onto their point stays is what will create more getaway competition. More competition will drive orlando getaway prices up.


----------



## travelhacker

I have a feeling that Orlando Getaways are going to go up in price. I'm waiting for Marriotts for late May / early June which has historically been pretty cheap. However, I may pull the trigger and book Sheraton Vistana.

Getaways have been so cheap that my brother booked a getaway in Orlando and stayed just one night because for his family it was cheaper than anything else that was available. It was nice too that he got to stay late at the resort on the day of their flight (because their week ended the day after their flight). He loved it.


----------



## CPNY

travelhacker said:


> I have a feeling that Orlando Getaways are going to go up in price. I'm waiting for Marriotts for late May / early June which has historically been pretty cheap. However, I may pull the trigger and book Sheraton Vistana.
> 
> Getaways have been so cheap that my brother booked a getaway in Orlando and stayed just one night because for his family it was cheaper than anything else that was available. It was nice too that he got to stay late at the resort on the day of their flight (because their week ended the day after their flight). He loved it.


Get that getaway alert going now. Interval really screwed us by allowing DVC members to book getaways in Orlando. Looks like I’m keeping my RCI points. I’ll do better with worldmark at reunion via points plus exchange fee than a getaway in interval.


----------



## frank808

I think we are the outliers in the Timeshare world.  Most people can only vacation 2-4 weeks a year.  Not many people can go as often and as long as we do.


----------



## dvc2012

So RCI had Extra Vacations and Last Call - but II just has "Getaways"? Extra Vacations had a wide variety of price, but Last Call were locked in to specific prices. Does Getaways fluctuate the closer you get to the check-in date? Someone above mentioned Vistana for Sept 2022 and another poster said the price was actually high for September and that it's usually lower. Does this mean the price is fluid for these getaways in II?


----------



## noreenkate

really happy about the getaways portion in Orlando



JETSDAD said:


> When I'm actually going to WDW then I'm only doing that onsite.  If I just want to relax then adding a few nights at a nearby resort could be nice.


 
at least now I can avoid using DVC points for when we head to universal sea world ect… @CPNY & @dioxide45 - I promise this will be used only w/last minute reservations  



has anyone figured out if this is some sort of corporate membership- 
meaning can I drop non DVC units in this membership?

also - it shows 2 options for membership from what I can see - is gold an upgrade? an upgrade we need/should purchase? I am waiting on 2 tiny contracts that were purchased  before the switch intended on enrolling in II specifically for getaways. I was planning on trying out the platinum for 1st year…trying to figure out if I still need a separate account…


----------



## CPNY

noreenkate said:


> really happy about the getaways portion in Orlando
> 
> 
> at least now I can avoid using DVC points for when we head to universal sea world ect…


So what you’re saying is that more DVC members will be booking orlando getaways to extend their trips and save their DVC points? Interesting, I guess I wasn’t wrong lol


----------



## noreenkate

CPNY said:


> So what you’re saying is that more DVC members will be booking orlando getaways to extend their trips and save their DVC points? Interesting, I guess I wasn’t wrong lol



can’t say I am in the majority of DVC owners- I not only acknowledge parks outside the bubble but frequently enjoy them enough to own annual passes…In the bubble stays will remain in the bubble…

****note to all waiting on new upgrade devices so please excuse any auto correct nonsense -  this old iPad just isn’t playing well anymore  ****


----------



## dioxide45

noreenkate said:


> really happy about the getaways portion in Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> at least now I can avoid using DVC points for when we head to universal sea world ect… @CPNY & @dioxide45 - I promise this will be used only w/last minute reservations
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone figured out if this is some sort of corporate membership-
> meaning can I drop non DVC units in this membership?
> 
> also - it shows 2 options for membership from what I can see - is gold an upgrade? an upgrade we need/should purchase? I am waiting on 2 tiny contracts that were purchased  before the switch intended on enrolling in II specifically for getaways. I was planning on trying out the platinum for 1st year…trying to figure out if I still need a separate account…


The DVC II membership is a corporate membership and you access it through your DVC account, not through an II login. For non DVC resorts, you will need to establish a separate II account and pay the regular $99 membership fee for those.

It seems like DVC II membership comes with II Gold membership automatically. This allows for shortstay exchange, short stay Getaways, discounts on getaways and other perks. Since you also have a new II account due to DVC, they are extending the new member $25 getaway discount on top of the $25 Gold member discount. There was another brand that provided the same (DRI maybe). When they wanted to upgrade to Platinum, I think they had to pay the full Platinum upgrade fee.


----------



## noreenkate

dioxide45 said:


> The DVC II membership is a corporate membership and you access it through your DVC account, not through an II login. For non DVC resorts, you will need to establish a separate II account and pay the regular $99 membership fee for those.
> 
> It seems like DVC II membership comes with II Gold membership automatically. This allows for shortstay exchange, short stay Getaways, discounts on getaways and other perks. Since you also have a new II account due to DVC, they are extending the new member $25 getaway discount on top of the $25 Gold member discount. There was another brand that provided the same (DRI maybe). When they wanted to upgrade to Platinum, I think they had to pay the full Platinum upgrade fee.


Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23

Some of you seem to believe that exchanges into DVC are unicorns.  RCI had huge inventory.  Remember, as Denise M always says, what you are seeing online is leftovers after exchange requests are fulfilled.  RCI Points inventory sat online, but I believe RCI had the power to change that inventory back to weeks to satisfy ongoing search requests because I had ongoing requests match and would check for different check-in days for that week in Points, rarely did I see inventory there for the week I matched.  

Further proof that RCI had huge inventory was the extreme number of DVC week rentals on Redweek and ebay.  I couldn't believe how many people were renting dates.  Some guy named Vacationbooker on ebay had dozens of weeks at once.  When I asked him about it, he said he works for RCI and those rules don't apply to him.  I knew they were exchanges by the $190 fee in the ads.  

I always got what I wanted from ongoing searches, except October, November and December.  Those are the tough ones.


----------



## CPNY

rickandcindy23 said:


> Some of you seem to believe that exchanges into DVC are unicorns.  RCI had huge inventory.  Remember, as Denise M always says, what you are seeing online is leftovers after exchange requests are fulfilled.  RCI Points inventory sat online, but I believe RCI had the power to change that inventory back to weeks to satisfy ongoing search requests because I had ongoing requests match and would check for different check-in days for that week in Points, rarely did I see inventory there for the week I matched.
> 
> Further proof that RCI had huge inventory was the extreme number of DVC week rentals on Redweek and ebay.  I couldn't believe how many people were renting dates.  Some guy named Vacationbooker on ebay had dozens of weeks at once.  When I asked him about it, he said he works for RCI and those rules don't apply to him.  I knew they were exchanges by the $190 fee in the ads.
> 
> I always got what I wanted from ongoing searches, except October, November and December.  Those are the tough ones.


Agreed, which is why I’m not thrilled about the move to II. Interval is too secretive on what is good enough to score an exchange. There was plenty of DVC availability in RCI


----------



## rickandcindy23

CPNY said:


> Agreed, which is why I’m not thrilled about the move to II. Interval is too secretive on what is good enough to score an exchange. There was plenty of DVC availability in RCI


But it will all become very obvious as soon as the inventory hits II.  We can do some trade tests with various units.  I have a week at Blue Ridge Village (week 23, 2 bedroom) in North Carolina, and I am relatively certain it will pull Disney, which would be great because the fees have skyrocketed on that week.  I am pretty bitter about Bluegreen taking over.  The place was not a dump when they took over, but they say the fees had to increase for bad debt.  So people aren't paying the $1,134 in fees you are charging now, Bluegreen, for something that was $844 just three years ago?  What a shock!


----------



## rickandcindy23

CPNY said:


> Agreed, which is why I’m not thrilled about the move to II. Interval is too secretive on what is good enough to score an exchange. There was plenty of DVC availability in RCI


Not really.  It's a one-to-one exchange.  SBP or SDO lockoffs should pull two DVC one bedrooms.  I am counting on it.  That is way better than RCI ever did for weeks.  How many weeks were worth 45 TPU's in RCI?  You had to use more than one average summer 2 bedroom unit to get a one bedroom DVC.  It was robbery!  

My Val Chatelle (silver crown) summer weeks were worth maybe 23-25 points.  Those are basically 3 bedrooms with the loft area.  I had to use two of those to get one DVC one bedroom.  For a while, the one bedrooms were a ridiculous 59 points.  This is why my RCI Points were used up every year, while my weeks TPU's just kept building up.  I have a ridiculous number of TPU's in RCI.  I mean ridiculous.


----------



## CPNY

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not really.  It's a one-to-one exchange.  SBP or SDO lockoffs should pull two DVC one bedrooms.  I am counting on it.  That is way better than RCI ever did for weeks.  How many weeks were worth 45 TPU's in RCI?  You had to use more than one average summer 2 bedroom unit to get a one bedroom DVC.  It was robbery!
> 
> My Val Chatelle (silver crown) summer weeks were worth maybe 23-25 points.  Those are basically 3 bedrooms with the loft area.  I had to use two of those to get one DVC one bedroom.  For a while, the one bedrooms were a ridiculous 59 points.  This is why my RCI Points were used up every year, while my weeks TPU's just kept building up.  I have a ridiculous number of TPU's in RCI.  I mean ridiculous.


Will they? Idk, I have a feeling a two bedroom will pull a one bedroom


----------



## rickandcindy23

CPNY said:


> Will they? Idk, I have a feeling a two bedroom will pull a one bedroom


Better than 2 two bedrooms to get a one bedroom.  II will be great for me.


----------



## CPNY

rickandcindy23 said:


> Better than 2 two bedrooms to get a one bedroom.  II will be great for me.


That is very true!


----------



## Aviator621

rickandcindy23 said:


> Some of you seem to believe that exchanges into DVC are unicorns.  RCI had huge inventory.  Remember, as Denise M always says, what you are seeing online is leftovers after exchange requests are fulfilled.  RCI Points inventory sat online, but I believe RCI had the power to change that inventory back to weeks to satisfy ongoing search requests because I had ongoing requests match and would check for different check-in days for that week in Points, rarely did I see inventory there for the week I matched.
> 
> Further proof that RCI had huge inventory was the extreme number of DVC week rentals on Redweek and ebay.  I couldn't believe how many people were renting dates.  Some guy named Vacationbooker on ebay had dozens of weeks at once.  When I asked him about it, he said he works for RCI and those rules don't apply to him.  I knew they were exchanges by the $190 fee in the ads.
> 
> I always got what I wanted from ongoing searches, except October, November and December.  Those are the tough ones.



Were any of those matches 2 bedrooms? That is our sticky wicket--I currently see a one bedroom SSR for the week they want but with a family of 5 (3 teens) way too tight. We just put in an ongoing request for a 2 bedroom (Using a 2 bedroom exchange) but debating just grabbing a Lakeshore Reserve or 3 bedroom Grand Vista and calling it a day.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Aviator621 said:


> Were any of those matches 2 bedrooms? That is our sticky wicket--I currently see a one bedroom SSR for the week they want but with a family of 5 (3 teens) way too tight. We just put in an ongoing request for a 2 bedroom (Using a 2 bedroom exchange) but debating just grabbing a Lakeshore Reserve or 3 bedroom Grand Vista and calling it a day.


You could always hope for a retrade into a 2 bedroom at Disney.  Lakeshore Reserve is great.  Our daughters-in-law, both of them, would rather stay at Marriott.  They love the Disney "magic" but both of them are stuck on Marriott quality (I totally get it!). 

I think my need for Disney stems from the jealousy I felt when others were getting Disney via exchange and I was using my Disney points to book a few nights here and there and ran out of the points quickly. When I found out Foxrun traded into Disney, I was in hog heaven. Then I bought Sheraton Broadway Plantation, and those also traded into Disney.

We have AP's every year.


----------



## paxsarah

Aviator621 said:


> Were any of those matches 2 bedrooms? That is our sticky wicket--I currently see a one bedroom SSR for the week they want but with a family of 5 (3 teens) way too tight. We just put in an ongoing request for a 2 bedroom (Using a 2 bedroom exchange) but debating just grabbing a Lakeshore Reserve or 3 bedroom Grand Vista and calling it a day.


In RCI, no, not since around 2014-15. The general RCI population only had 1BR DVC units available via exchange for the last 7 years or so. Now, there was a very special relationship with Welk resorts, and that small subset owners did have 2BR units available for exchange - so I suppose it's possible that with the move to II, that small number of 2BRs may become available in some way in II. But for almost all owners/exchanges, 2BR units were not on the table.


----------



## bnoble

Aviator621 said:


> We just put in an ongoing request for a 2 bedroom (Using a 2 bedroom exchange) but debating just grabbing a Lakeshore Reserve or 3 bedroom Grand Vista and calling it a day.


I will be very surprised if DVCMC suddenly changes their deposit pattern just because of the move to II (and the June 1BR SSRs are exactly the sort of thing we'd've expected in RCI). That means 2BRs are probably not going to happen.

If you feel like taking your chances, you could keep an eye on the Marriott inventory for that week and grabbing one when they get sparse, but I suspect it's a fool's errand.


----------



## JohnB3

Aviator621 said:


> Were any of those matches 2 bedrooms? That is our sticky wicket--I currently see a one bedroom SSR for the week they want but with a family of 5 (3 teens) way too tight. We just put in an ongoing request for a 2 bedroom (Using a 2 bedroom exchange) but debating just grabbing a Lakeshore Reserve or 3 bedroom Grand Vista and calling it a day.


Got to agree with @bnoble I'd be surprised if we see two bed dvc deposited.  One bed is the last thing to book in DVC at SSR, OKW & AKV and that's been the majority of what's been deposited over the past few years.  It looks to me like DVC is waiting until after the 7 month non home resort booking window has passed to select inventory to deposit and then selecting the units to deposit based on  what's left.  All the studio portion of the 2 bed lock offs get taken by DVC members so the only 2 bed inventory that might be available are the dedicated 2 bed units and if you want to book a 2 bed those are better (and separately bookable in DVC). I just don't think the process Disney is using is likely to result in 2 beds being deposited  to II however I've been wrong before and I'm sure I will be again


----------



## nomoretslt

Wow my head is spinning.  So many of you are very savvy with trading into Disney.  Was doing some more exploring on the Orlando getaways offered.....yesterday it just wasn’t working at all, was getting the blue circle of death just like I get on the DVC members website.  Today it worked...I was shocked to see that Liki Tiki is being offered.  That is the place someone gave me and after 3 years was able to give it back to Diamond.  I don’t think I would ever stay there no matter how cheap.  It’s old and creepy.
But I will definitely be further checking out the Sheraton Vistiana...short getaways are also offered.  Would like to bookend my DVC stays...we can stay longer now that we are retired and moved so we are only 8 hours away by car instead of 17.


----------



## escanoe

rickandcindy23 said:


> Some of you seem to believe that exchanges into DVC are unicorns.  RCI had huge inventory.  Remember, as Denise M always says, what you are seeing online is leftovers after exchange requests are fulfilled.  RCI Points inventory sat online, but I believe RCI had the power to change that inventory back to weeks to satisfy ongoing search requests because I had ongoing requests match and would check for different check-in days for that week in Points, rarely did I see inventory there for the week I matched.
> 
> Further proof that RCI had huge inventory was the extreme number of DVC week rentals on Redweek and ebay.  I couldn't believe how many people were renting dates.  Some guy named Vacationbooker on ebay had dozens of weeks at once.  When I asked him about it, he said he works for RCI and those rules don't apply to him.  I knew they were exchanges by the $190 fee in the ads.
> 
> I always got what I wanted from ongoing searches, except October, November and December.  Those are the tough ones.



I agree there were huge bulk deposits of DVC into RCI.

I partially disagree with "what you are seeing online is leftovers after exchange requests are fulfilled." Many of the deposits were "points" (in 7-day increments) and not "weeks" and for RCI Points owners it was simply "come and get 'em" once availability was posted for all to see.

The other thing that is a lack of transparency in RCI and II is when a week is posted as available, you do not know if there is 1 of them or 50 of them available (if it is the same week of the same unit type).


----------



## escanoe

dioxide45 said:


> So other than all those other timeshare systems affiliated with II being able to "sell the dream" of DVC and II being able to sell that to other potential affiliates, DVC really doesn't bring much if anything to the table for II. It doesn't sound like it is a big revenue earner for II and I doubt DVC is paying anything for the affiliation?



I have been thinking about this topic a fair amount as well. There certainly is symbolic value that II now has DVC. My guess is some resorts may want to affiliate with II versus RCI because they can market the Disney dream as you mention.

It seems to me some active timeshare folks who study the game and own "treaders" may shift some of their ownership from properties that trade in RCI to ones that trade in II, but that does not necessarily hurt RCI or benefit II as much as it may at least temporarily impact the price of "trader units."

Where I see as being more of an immediate gain for II is that people that own dually affiliated resorts and want to go to Disney, they are certainly more likely to deposit with II. This being said, DVC moving to II in and of itself is not a major shift in the timesharing universe or anything.

What may be most helpful to II (and Marriott) though over time ..... is this may contribute to pushing RCI toward a tipping point where it is even further behind in being and has little to offer to those wanting to trade into high end units. For instance, if HGVC also leaves RCI in the near to mid-term future that is a fairly big collective blow to RCI being attractive as an exchange on the premium side of things.  What would then be the big kahuna in RCI? Vacation Village or BlueGreen (other than of course Wyndham ... which owns RCI)?


----------



## littlestar

escanoe said:


> What may be most helpful to II (and Marriott) though over time ..... is this may contribute to pushing RCI toward a tipping point where it is even further behind in being and has little to offer to those wanting to trade into high end units. For instance, if HGVC also leaves RCI in the near to mid-term future that is a fairly big collective blow to RCI being attractive as an exchange on the premium side of things.  What would then be the big kahuna in RCI? Vacation Village or BlueGreen (other than of course Wyndham ... which owns RCI)?


We own Wyndham points and DVC points. We specifically like our Wyndham points for their panhandle resorts, Gatlinburg, and Wyndham Bonnet Creek close to Epcot and Hollywood studios.  Most of the big brands don’t have anything near the ocean in the panhandle or in Gatlinburg.  We have also been able to trade Wyndham points into hidden gem ocean resorts thru RCI in the Treasure Island gulf side area of Florida and Cocoa Beach area of Florida.  RCI/Wyndham shines for us because of the locations we want.


----------



## ral

Looks like II recently put in filters in order to see Disney's Saratoga Springs. As of today, my one bedroom Platinum Marriott Grand Chateau is no longer able to see the one bedroom DSS. My two bedroom does pull one bedroom DSS. Curiously, my Platinum two bedroom Grand Chateau with an E-Plus Retrade attached does not see the one bedroom DSS. There is either a quirk in the system or very discreet filtering taking place.


----------



## seascapemvy

littlestar said:


> We own Wyndham points and DVC points. We specifically like our Wyndham points for their panhandle resorts, Gatlinburg, and Wyndham Bonnet Creek close to Epcot and Hollywood studios.  Most of the big brands don’t have anything near the ocean in the panhandle or in Gatlinburg.  We have also been able to trade Wyndham points into hidden gem ocean resorts thru RCI in the Treasure Island gulf side area of Florida and Cocoa Beach area of Florida.  RCI/Wyndham shines for us because of the locations we want.


I agree that Wyndham is a great addition to DVC.  I purchased my Wyndham points on EBAY and currently have over 700k.  I mostly use them for NYC Midtown 45, Atlantic City, The Poconos, National Harbor and Newport RI.  We have also stated at Bonnet Creek.  Wyndham resorts may not be as high a quality as Marriott but they have so many more resorts and we are looking forwand to Smokey Mountains and Branson and even Dolphin Cove since Disneyland is so hard to book with DVC.


----------



## dms1709

I just checked and my Marriott One bedroom can see DVC, but not my Hyatt.  I would think Hyatt would pull the same as the Marriott.  Any thoughts.


----------



## travelhacker

dms1709 said:


> I just checked and my Marriott One bedroom can see DVC, but not my Hyatt.  I would think Hyatt would pull the same as the Marriott.  Any thoughts.


Try searching again. My Hyatt can see 8 weeks at Saratoga springs in June and July.


----------



## jtmaske

In the interest of timeshare research data collection:  I tried seeing what a one bedroom/one studio July 2022 lockoff at Grand Lodge Peak 7 would pull up within Disney inventory at Interval International.  The one bedroom part displayed various Saratoga Springs one bedrooms next summer but the studio nothing.  The next part of the experiment will be to repeat for any Disney inventory within 60 days if/when that posts.


----------



## cbyrne1174

I am able to see SSR inventory with a Grande Vista week. Has anyone confirmed if there still is the $190 fee in addition to the exchange fee?


----------



## tschwa2

cbyrne1174 said:


> I am able to see SSR inventory with a Grande Vista week. Has anyone confirmed if there still is the $190 fee in addition to the exchange fee?


Well on the second page of the confirmation process it clearly says that the $190 resort fee would apply.



> Fee Advisements
> REQUIRED SURCHARGES (energy, accommodations/occupancy tax, bed tax, fees or other miscellaneous) ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE OCCUPANT AND ARE PAYABLE DIRECTLY TO THE RESORT. Surcharges are subject to change without notice. Resort fee of $190 USD per unit, per week is payable to the resort upon check in
> 
> Security deposits may be required. The amount and form of payment varies by resort and/or season, e.g. Spring Break.
> 
> You are responsible for imposed utility/energy surcharges, occupancy or similar taxes, service charges, telephone connection fees, long distance phone charges, personal charges, and applicable amenities usage, housekeeping or resort fees.


----------



## cbyrne1174

tschwa2 said:


> Well on the second page of the confirmation process it clearly says that the $190 resort fee would apply.



LAMEEEEEEEEE

Still much cheaper than using SSR points though. I calculated the week I would want would cost $2500 using my SSR points (using $11.70 as my cost per point per year). Exchanging the 1 bedroom of my 2 bedroom lock off of my Grande Vista week costs me roughly $1350 (MF + lock-off fee + II fees + $190 fee). I hope Grande Vista stays unblocked.


----------



## vacationlover2

Do we get to park for free for that $190?


----------



## Dean

vacationlover2 said:


> Do we get to park for free for that $190?


The $190 does not cover anything  not inherently covered, there are no added benefits or savings.  It's truly just a tax.  Everyone staying at a DVC resort gets to park for free at the parks currently.


----------



## vacationlover2

I want to be able to park for free at the hotel.  That stinks that it's not included.


----------



## dioxide45

vacationlover2 said:


> I want to be able to park for free at the hotel.  That stinks that it's not included.


Parking is free at the DVC resort when you exchange in through II.


----------



## rickandcindy23

dioxide45 said:


> Parking is free at the DVC resort when you exchange in through II.


Yes, it sure is.  So $190 covers parking, which saves $25 per day of going to the parks.  Compare to Hilton's charge of $25 per day which gets you zilch, nada, nothing.


----------



## TheHolleys87

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, it sure is.  So $190 covers parking, which saves $25 per day of going to the parks.  Compare to Hilton's charge of $25 per day which gets you zilch, nada, nothing.


Parking at the resort itself for cash guests is $25 a night (may be $30, I’m not sure). That resort parking fee is not charged to DVC members or their guests/renters staying on points, and Disney’s justification for the $190 resort fee is that it covers resort parking as well as internet service.


----------



## bnoble

TheHolleys87 said:


> Disney’s justification for the $190 resort fee is that it covers resort parking as well as internet service.


If you read the RCI language very carefully, the justification is even simpler. That language (emphasis added):


> $190 mandatory resort fee charged at check-in. Fee includes but is not limited to services such as *assistance* with dining reservations, Disney’s Magical Express reservations and purchasing theme park tickets *through DVC member services toll free number* 800-800-9800.


And that is the single way in which an inbound exchanger is treated differently from the guest of an owner or someone renting from an owner: the inbound exchanger may call Member Services directly without having to go through someone else.

That's a mighty expensive toll free number!

The II language doesn't bother to try to justify it, saying only:


> Resort fee of $190 USD per unit, per week is payable to the resort upon check in



Realistically, the inbound exchanger is subsidising the outbound exchange fees. DVC owners do not pay exchange fees when confirming an exchange via II, and didn't via RCI for many years as well. They used to pay $95, and the inbound paid $95, but some years ago the outbound was changed to $0 and the inbound took the full brunt of the $190.

But, what it is for doesn't really matter. The only thing that matters is that one should include it when deciding whether or not to take an exchange.


----------



## rickandcindy23

TheHolleys87 said:


> Parking at the resort itself for cash guests is $25 a night (may be $30, I’m not sure). That resort parking fee is not charged to DVC members or their guests/renters staying on points, and Disney’s justification for the $190 resort fee is that it covers resort parking as well as internet service.


I am here now.  It's $25 at the parks.  $50 for a better parking spot, since they are not running the parking lot trams, which is something I thought they were bringing back, but maybe we will no longer get parking lot trams.  After all, we are walking about 5-6 miles a day at the parks and what's another 1/4 mile to the car.  

We get free parking with our AP's, but I can see free parking going away for everyone.  People seem willing to pay whatever it costs to get into those Lightning Lanes, which I feel is another cash grab.  So Disney is really doing what they said, they are catering to a class of people who want to pay for the luxuries of being at Disney. 

I have a friend who books resorts and tickets for clients, and she said people will put their $5-6,000 vacation on a credit card, sometimes multiple credit cards. They don't care about paying the interest on their credit cards to go to Disney. They book dining reservations at the expensive places, too. Either they are well off or do not care what it costs them in the longrun. She has talked people out of these trips. 

I don't care what Disney charges me at check-in with an exchange, it's always a bargain, and I rent my 500 DVC points on Koala for $20 per point.  I can pay a lot of $190 fees with that profit.  

People here are trying to talk us out of exchanging into Disney.  It's not going to work for me, but maybe some of you will buy their kool-aid.


----------



## Theiggy

Very interesting trading power issues
Aruba MSU Studio 2022 with thanksgiving dates only sees aug/sept dates, same with 1 bedroom. The 2 bedroom unit sees one June (3) date and the august/sept. 

MFC 3 bedroom with same thanksgiving 2022 ressie sees all. 

I’m going to try Aruba with 2023 reservations and see if that makes a big difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljmiii

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am here now.  It's $25 at the parks.  $50 for a better parking spot, since they are not running the parking lot trams, which is something I thought they were bringing back, but maybe we will no longer get parking lot trams...


The trams are to my knowledge running at MK (or more accurately at the TTC). Trams in all the other parks are promised 'sometime in 2022'.


----------



## Theiggy

With 2023 MSU March reservations results were the same for studio and 1 bedroom, the 2 bedroom could see all dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

travelhacker said:


> Try searching again. My Hyatt can see 8 weeks at Saratoga springs in June and July.


I'm able to see 16 weeks at Disney Saratoga springs going all the way out till September 2022, I can see none of these with my Quarter House.


----------



## Lisa P

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a friend who books resorts and tickets for clients, and she said people will put their $5-6,000 vacation on a credit card, sometimes multiple credit cards. They don't care about paying the interest on their credit cards to go to Disney. They book dining reservations at the expensive places, too. Either they are well off or do not care what it costs them in the longrun. She has talked people out of these trips.


We put everything possible on our credit cards (and pay them off immediately) for the points/miles. Paying interest on an expensive vacation is insane!



rickandcindy23 said:


> People here are trying to talk us out of exchanging into Disney.


What do you mean?


----------



## Dean

Lisa P said:


> We put everything possible on our credit cards (and pay them off immediately) for the points/miles. Paying interest on an expensive vacation is insane!


We do also but realize that studies show that people tend to spend more using a CC than cash or a debit card.  Certainly paying interest for a luxury vacation option is a poor choice in my book.  Basically I feel if you can't pay for it you can't afford it.


----------



## littlestar

We are at Saratoga now in a one bedroom RCI exchange.  First time in two and half years at Saratoga on an exchange.  We are not exchanging in again.  I am done chasing Disney exchanges.  I honestly prefer Marriott, Sheraton, or Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  I will save our DVC points for the grand kids to use.  

I am tired of all the planning, price increases, and the park reservation system for Disney parks.  I spent 45 minutes today trying to cancel a park pass for one of our young grandchildren.  For some reason the five year old’s park pass wouldn’t cancel with the adults.  Disney IT drives me crazy!   We are not renewing our Disney annual passes in May and are going to be taking a few years off from Disney parks (maybe longer).  We are going to the mountains and ocean more.


----------



## CPNY

littlestar said:


> We are at Saratoga now in a one bedroom RCI exchange.  First time in two and half years at Saratoga on an exchange.  We are not exchanging in again.  I am done chasing Disney exchanges.  I honestly prefer Marriott, Sheraton, or Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  I will save our DVC points for the grand kids to use.
> 
> I am tired of all the planning, price increases, and the park reservation system for Disney parks.  I spent 45 minutes today trying to cancel a park pass for one of our young grandchildren.  For some reason the five year old’s park pass wouldn’t cancel with the adults.  Disney IT drives me crazy!   We are not renewing our Disney annual passes in May and are going to be taking a few years off from Disney parks (maybe longer).  We are going to the mountains and ocean more.


I am also here on an RCI exchange! The rooms are wonderful but very tight for a family of 4 IMO. I also prefer Sheraton or Marriott resorts. I haven’t enjoyed the resort here at all because of being in the parks. The extra 2 hours at MK were nice, and the early entry to HS yesterday was great for riding some big rides without a long wait. It was also nice getting reservations to certain things that are usually impossible. Although, I don’t need those types of reservations everytime I come back. I’m here with a first timer so some things were nice to have, like cinderellas table, be our guest, ogas cantina, and dinner and breakfast at Topolino.

I saw September available for SSR in Interval. Normally that would be really tempting because of food and wine festival. In reality, I’d rather be at lakeshore or SVV in September since the weather is still really warm and the pools at those resorts are better than SSR or AKL.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Lisa P said:


> We put everything possible on our credit cards (and pay them off immediately) for the points/miles. Paying interest on an expensive vacation is insane!
> 
> 
> What do you mean?


These are people who cannot afford their trips, and that is the entire point.  So she said I was wrong that people who could afford Lightning Lane were not the only ones booking it.  She and I were talking about crowds and how crazy it is, then Lightning Lane adding to the wait times is worse that FP ever was.  People she books for are not rich, as I assumed.  Many are maxing out credit cards by using multiple cards to book a trip.  That was my point.  I thought rich people were paying, but I was completely wrong about that.  

The $190 fee is not a deterent for me in exchanging into Disney.  Not even close to a deterent.  With Hilton, you get nothing for the $25 fee.  With Disney you get free parking, buses to the parks, etc.  If Hilton offered free buses to the parks, that would be great, but that is not something they offer.  I would never pay that fee to stay at Hilton.  If Hilton goes to II, who would take Hilton over Marriott or Vistana Villages?  Not anyone I know.  But these trends may continue, and maybe Marriott will catch on.


----------



## rmclain73

Theiggy said:


> With 2023 MSU March reservations results were the same for studio and 1 bedroom, the 2 bedroom could see all dates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What DVC resorts were you seeing?  Is it only DSS?


----------



## Theiggy

rmclain73 said:


> What DVC resorts were you seeing? Is it only DSS?



Yes. I actually meant to post this in the thread on sightings but I posted here by accident. Only DSS so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86

rickandcindy23 said:


> Many are maxing out credit cards by using multiple cards to book a trip.



I never pay credit card interest, but do occasionally split charges on a larger purchase. Sometimes that can be an efficient way to max out a sign up bonus on a new card or two all in one shot.


----------



## Topher

Old thread but same topic.  (For what it's worth) I was told at a timeshare presentation that Disney is moving from RCI to Interval International this year.  Any truth?

_[*Moderator Note*: This post and responses to it moved to the current thread about DVC's recent move to II.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## CPNY

Topher said:


> Old thread but same topic.  (For what it's worth) I was told at a timeshare presentation that Disney is moving from RCI to Interval International this year.  Any truth?


Ummmmmm you need to dig around a bit. This was done as of Jan 1. Check out the sightings board as well as the many posts on here

For my own understanding. You searched on tug and this is the post you resurrected? This one? Out of all others? Out of the many DVC is moving to II threads that have been created this year? Geez Haha.


----------



## Limace

Yes it’s already happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

Definitely an old thread.  I was so disappointed when Disney left II but had great opportunities with RCI.  I hope I continue to get great exchanges through II.  Looks positive so far.


----------



## CPNY

rickandcindy23 said:


> Definitely an old thread.  I was so disappointed when Disney left II but had great opportunities with RCI.  I hope I continue to get great exchanges through II.  Looks positive so far.


I wish Disney was with RCI still. But since it’s not I may unload my RCI points. Although, I saw some nice st Thomas weeks with Wyndham in RCI and it has be rethinking.


----------



## bladiator

Sorry if I'm repeating someone else in the thread, but on RCI I'm able to see 13 available dates still for Saratoga Springs -- if I were to confirm them would they just end up telling me they're not available?


----------



## CPNY

bladiator said:


> Sorry if I'm repeating someone else in the thread, but on RCI I'm able to see 13 available dates still for Saratoga Springs -- if I were to confirm them would they just end up telling me they're not available?


If you confirm it in RCI, you’ll get the reservation. Disney is most likely providing the amount of deposits needed to fulfill their contractual obligation. This is why we are seeing deposits still come through in RCI, even though DVC is officially in Interval as of 1/1/22


----------



## rickandcindy23

bladiator said:


> Sorry if I'm repeating someone else in the thread, but on RCI I'm able to see 13 available dates still for Saratoga Springs -- if I were to confirm them would they just end up telling me they're not available?


Do not worry.  If RCI has it, it's there for you to book.  There are Disney owners who deposited that are being required to book via RCI.  I have no idea what is so great on RCI that a DVC member would even want.  But I think there is some special inventory in RCI because I see positive things from fellow DVC members.  I would never use my Disney points that way.  I would rent them for my MF's before I would give them to any exchange company.


----------



## bnoble

bladiator said:


> would they just end up telling me they're not available?



No they are legitimate.


----------



## 5finny

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, that would be an easy trade.  I also had great success with my Foxrun weeks.  I think I will move my remaining Foxrun back to II from RCI now.


@rickandcindy23 
Just an FYI I have a two BR Fairways of the Mountains July 9 2023 week (which I believe trades like a Foxrun)
Last I checked using the full 2 BR it would see only DSS weeks from Aug 26 - Oct 7
The one BR lock off from 22 saw exactly the same thing


----------

